# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Pravo na izbor nacina poroda 2. dio

## leonisa

ja pisem o svojim stavovima. o stavovma udruge vezane uz porod pisat ce netko kompetentnij od mene  :Wink:

----------


## mikka

sad sam se sjetila da mi nije jasna jedna stvar: 

moze li se kod nas ici na elektivni carski bez indikacija, ono, da kazes doktoru "ja se ne zelim muciti, hocu roditi na carski" a on kaze "ok, dodite 21.12. i sve cemo obaviti"?  (al sam fino objasnila   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## sorciere

> sad sam se sjetila da mi nije jasna jedna stvar: 
> 
> moze li se kod nas ici na elektivni carski bez indikacija, ono, da kazes doktoru "ja se ne zelim muciti, hocu roditi na carski" a on kaze "ok, dodite 21.12. i sve cemo obaviti"?  (al sam fino objasnila   )


aha, ak si sofija loren   :Grin:   (za nju se sjećam da je tak radila)

mislim da ovdje ne razgovaramo o biranju horoskopskog znaka, već uvažavanja svih faktora (od straha na dalje), zbog kojih rodilji treba dati mogućnost IZBORA.

----------


## mikka

pitam, jer stvarno ne znam.

sjecam se da je frendica imala dogovoren carski jer se bojala vaginalnog (prvi porod), mislim da ga je cak i platila, i na kraju joj se doc nije pojavio na porodu, bio je na jedrenju ili nesto (moguce je da sam pobrkala dvije price, ali znam sigurno da je ona sa svojim doc vec imala dogovoren carski, a na kraju je ipak rodila vaginalno).

znaci ili ju je on za*ebo u startu, ili se moze, ili se izvodi neka muljaza s papirima, jel bi tako bilo?

----------


## ina33

> sad sam se sjetila da mi nije jasna jedna stvar: 
> 
> moze li se kod nas ici na elektivni carski bez indikacija, ono, da kazes doktoru "ja se ne zelim muciti, hocu roditi na carski" a on kaze "ok, dodite 21.12. i sve cemo obaviti"?  (al sam fino objasnila   )



Koliko ja znam, ne može se tako reći. Ali, recimo, nekoj će ženi zbog, recimo, strategije smanjenja broja carskih, ev. troškova bolnice, različitog liječničkog mišljenja npr. sugestija nekog drugog stručnaka zbog mogućih drugih operacija (okulista, ortopeda itd.) bit OK za carski, nekoga neće obvezivati. A rijetko čija je situacija toliko jednoznačna da će pisat - isključivo elektivni carski (mislim, neginekološka, a često i ginekološka situacija). Neki će se dr. odlučit - ajmo probat, pa na hitni carski ako ne ide i sl. Onda ti postoji vjerojatno pitanje psihorazloga i sl. Znači, ovisi ti od dr-a do dr-a, ali ne može se doći i reći - hoću carski.

Evo, da i ja pitam - ne može se svome izabranom giniću koji prati trudnoću reć' - ja ću rađat kući   :Embarassed: ? Kako se onda taj dio priče izvede?

----------


## mikka

ja sam svom presutila. cula sam da ima jedan koji je pro home birth, ali je na kraju ispalo da i nije bas.

nisam mu isla govoriti jer sam mislila da bi me isao odgovarati i nabrajati mi nuspojave, pa cak i malo pretjerati u dijagnozama kod pregleda (sto mi se ucinilo da je napravio onaj doc iz bg kad mi je u 32. tjednu rekao da mi je posteljica zrela--znao je da hocu neinterventni porod i izgleda da mu je to iz nekog razloga smetalo, cak je i klistir i brijanje navodio kao obavezne  :Rolling Eyes: ).

ova moja frendica nije imala nikakvu indikaciju za carski osim straha. koliko se sjecam, nije bio panicni strah.

----------


## mama courage

ovo će felix interesirati, fala bogu pa razumije njemački pa ne moram prevoditi...
http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/news/news.asp?id=31882




> Die perinatale Sterblichkeit sei dort in den letzten Jahren weniger stark zurückgegangen als in den meisten anderen europäischen Ländern und sei seit jetzt die zweithöchste in Europa, weshalb dort Mediziner nach einer Reform rufen würden.


po ovome perinatalna smrtnost u nizozemskoj pada manje nego u drugim europskim zemljama i da je doslo do toga da nizozemska ima drugu po redu perinatalnu smrtnost u europi, sto je jedan od razloga da lječnici zahtjevaju reformu zdravstva. 

(inače da ne bude zabune, onima koji ne znaju njemački, a ne žele ga učit   :Razz:  , tekst se pozitivno izjasnjava o nizozemskoj, al spominje i ove činjenice).

inače, pročitah danas na guglu (rodila ga majka!) da porod doma u austriji "košta" oko 350 eura, dok porod u bolnici kosta nekih 1300 ili tako nesto eura. i da rodilje snose troskove babice koja nije na listi osiguranja kojem pripadaju.




> ak si sofija loren


koliko se ja sjećam i ona je imala nekih problema. tj. ako se dobro sjećam jedva je održala trudnoću.

i evo što wiki veli:
"Prije svojeg prvog djeteta imala je dva spontana pobačaja. Ipak, usprkos komplikacijama, uspjela je kasnije roditi dvoje djece koje su se zvali Carlo Ponti Jr. i Edoardo Ponti."

nisam skroz omatuvila.

----------


## Anci

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad sam se sjetila da mi nije jasna jedna stvar: 
> 
> moze li se kod nas ici na elektivni carski bez indikacija, ono, da kazes doktoru "ja se ne zelim muciti, hocu roditi na carski" a on kaze "ok, dodite 21.12. i sve cemo obaviti"?  (al sam fino objasnila   )
> 
> 
> 
> Koliko ja znam, ne može se tako reći.


I ja isto mislim da ne možeš. U pravilu.  :/

----------


## iridana2666

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mikka prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja znam da možeš, ali moraš 'podmazati' (u državnoj bolnici mislim)

----------


## Anci

Zato sam i dodala "u pravilu".  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

ajmo ovako formulirati- redovnim i zakonskim putem ne mozes.

----------


## Dalm@

Ne kužim pojam *elektivni carski rez bez medicinskih indikacija*.
Jel' to samo redundancija ili šta?

----------


## maria71

i ja ne kužim ?

----------


## leonisa

to je onaj carski rez kada za njega ne postoje nikakve medicinske indikacje.
nema razloga za njega, sto se tice med. struke.

----------


## maria71

a što je elektivni carski ?

bez dodatka ?

----------


## leonisa

ja ne kuzim sta ne kuzite?  :Grin:  

ima hitan CR i elektivni CR kad se za njega dogovara termin.
elektivni moze opet biti med. opravdan i neopravdan.

----------


## leonisa

primjer- hitan- majka u boxu, bebi padaju otkucaji srca, komplikacije-> majka zavrsi na hitnom carskom. nije planiran.
elektivni, planiran.
sa med. indikacijama- majka ma placentu praeviu, dogovara se CR u 39. tjednu, dana tog i tog jer je u toj situacji CR obvezan.
bez med. indikacija- primjer iridane

----------


## maria71

akakv je kad majka traži carski jer vidi da je sve krenulo krivo, a doktori to ne vide ?

intuitivni ?

----------


## Dalm@

> elektivni moze opet biti med. opravdan i neopravdan.


  :/ 
Pa šta se onda tu elektira? Datum, slobodna sala?
Ja uvjerena da elektivni = bez medicinskih indikacija (pa kakvegod one bile).

----------


## meda

> sad sam se sjetila da mi nije jasna jedna stvar: 
> 
> moze li se kod nas ici na elektivni carski bez indikacija, ono, da kazes doktoru "ja se ne zelim muciti, hocu roditi na carski" a on kaze "ok, dodite 21.12. i sve cemo obaviti"?  (al sam fino objasnila   )


pa ja sam mislila da se vise manje na to i svodi  elektivni carski :? 

zato se i spominje u negativnom kontekstu

super mi je ovo kad raspredamo o necem na deset strana, a svako na svoj nacin razumije ono o cemu govorimo  :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

Evo ja npr.

Prvi ovo kako piše leonisa- rađaona, nema plodne vode, visoki leukociti, ne otvaram se unatoč trudovima, a i dr- u se čini da sam malo disproporcionalna   :Grin:  - hitan carski.

Drugi put- dogovara se carski jer dr nije za vbac, opet ta dvojbena disproporcija - dakle, možda bi išlo, možda ne prirodno. Elektivan, medicinski opravdan (mislim).

----------


## meda

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> elektivni moze opet biti med. opravdan i neopravdan.
> 
> 
>   :/ 
> Pa šta se onda tu elektira? Datum, slobodna sala?
> Ja uvjerena da elektivni = bez medicinskih indikacija (pa kakvegod one bile).


tak i ja :/

----------


## meda

ajmo pricekat da se jave cure od poroda, prije nego svaka od nas tu iznese svoju teoriju  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

gore sam dala primjer.
elektivni=dogovoren.

felix je navela kad je CR obvezan. u tim slucajevima je i elektivan.

evo, npr. prethodni CR je potencijalno jedna od indikacija za CR.
znaci ako doktori procjene da je za majku i dijete vaginalan porod preriskantan, dogovort ce termin za sekciju.

ja sam imala pl. praeviu i elektivni CR.

----------


## meda

ma cekaj leonisa, elektivni znaci izborni, a ako si imal p. praeviu, kakvog si ti izbora imala? :?

----------


## leonisa

> ajmo pricekat da se jave cure od poroda, prije nego svaka od nas tu iznese svoju teoriju


gle, sto posto je ovako, zato se i napominje kad se govori, kako kazete u negativnom kontekstu, elektivni carski *bez medicinskih indikacija*

 :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

> ma cekaj leonisa, elektivni znaci izborni, a ako si imal p. praeviu, kakvog si ti izbora imala? :?


gle, nisam sla na hitan, kuzis  :Smile:  
imala sam dogovoreni.
izabran.
unaprijed se izabrao i dogovorio.

----------


## Dalm@

> primjer- hitan- majka u boxu, bebi padaju otkucaji srca, komplikacije-> majka zavrsi na hitnom carskom. nije planiran.
> elektivni, planiran.
> sa med. indikacijama- majka ma placentu praeviu, dogovara se CR u 39. tjednu, dana tog i tog jer je u toj situacji CR obvezan.
> bez med. indikacija- primjer iridane


Pa šta nisu ovo prvo i drugo su oboje medicinski indicirani CR, bez obzira što je jedan hitan a drugi planiran?

Odnosno, kako ja kaskam u postanju:



> gore sam dala primjer.
> elektivni=dogovoren.
> 
> felix je navela kad je CR obvezan. u tim slucajevima je i elektivan.


Mislim da CR nije elektivan samo zato što je dogovoren (placenta previa i sl.) nego zato što je dogovoren plus nema medicinske indikacije.

----------


## MGrubi

elektivan = nema medicinske indikacije

----------


## Anci

> A Caesarean may be planned in advance (elective section) or be performed at short notice, particularly if there are complications or difficulty in labour (emergency section).

----------


## Dalm@

> sto posto je ovako, zato se i napominje kad se govori, kako kazete u negativnom kontekstu, elektivni carski *bez medicinskih indikacija*


Pa vidim da neki napominju (Felix npr.), ali svejedno mislim da se brkaju lončići.

----------


## MGrubi

ako nema medicinske indikacije onda imaš teoretski izbor da ili ne
ali ako ima medicinske indikacije onda nemaš izbor, jer suprotno ugrožavaš dva života

----------


## rena7

> . Neki će se dr. odlučit - ajmo probat, pa na hitni carski ako ne ide i sl.



Upravo ovoga se bojim i zato sam na jednom topicu pitala- zar da se igram sa vatrom? To je za mene igranje vatrom! Ono fifti fifti, pa kako bude. Ako se zna da zbog problema sa pupkovinom može doći do fetalne patnje i .... ovo drugo ne mogu ni napisati, a svjesna sam   :Sad:  ,

zašto ja ne bi imala pravo na izbor- carski ili vaginalni, nego doktor će odlučiti upravo ovo- ajmo probat.......

Po mome, nemam ja šta probavat i iskušavati sreću. Taman se ja nakon carskog digla za 10 dana, a nakon vaginalnog odmah- ja ne želim u samom startu moje dijete izlagati riziku. Neki će reći da i carski može poći po zlu. Znam da može, ali koje od dva zla izabrati?
Stvarno sam zbunjena i sve više i više mislim na Podobnika.... a poprilično mi je kasno.

----------


## leonisa

> A Caesarean may be planned in advance (elective section) or be performed at short notice, particularly if there are complications or difficulty in labour (emergency section).


Mgrub, kod nekih imas izbor. 
npr. dijabetes.
pa odlucujes i vazes.
i opet je, ako ga izaberes, med. opravdan.

----------


## leonisa

ili pak placenta praevia marginalis.
kod totalis porod je moguc samo CR.

----------


## Dalm@

Za mene i ostale koji brkaju lončiće   :Embarassed:  :

http://www.hzjz.hr/izvjesca/Obr_POR.pdf
(strana 3/4).

Izgleda da čak i usred porođaja CR može postati elektivnim.

----------


## MGrubi

znači ima opcija
-medicinski opravdan (postoji mogućnost sigurnog vaginalnog, npr. VBAC)
-medicinski uvjetovan (vaginalni nije moguć)

----------


## leonisa

akutni bi bio valjda hitni, a akutni prije poroda npr. mama dozivi infarkt ili opadnu otkucaji srca bebi....

----------


## sorciere

> dogovort ce termin za sekciju.


dogovorit će termin *poroda*. 

ovdje razgovaraju mame, ne medicinsko osoblje.

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  dogovort ce termin za sekciju.
> 
> 
> dogovorit će termin *poroda*. 
> 
> ovdje razgovaraju mame, ne medicinsko osoblje.


cuj men je na listi pisala sekcija.
pricali su doktori o sekciji.
tako da...ako pricamo o tehnickim stvarima i defincijama, koristim, da, sekciju  :Razz:  

kad pocnemo pricat opet o osobnom dozivljaju pisat cu porod.

nesto kako sto ponekad koristim obvezan a ponekad obavezan  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

naslov je "pravo na izbor poroda", ne "pravo na izbor poroda ili sekcije".   :Kiss:

----------


## Deaedi

> naslov je "pravo na izbor poroda", ne "pravo na izbor poroda ili sekcije".


Jbg, sad si ukazala na to, a taman se carski ugurao kao porod na mala vrata   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

opet cjepidlacis  :Smile:  

razgovarale smo o definicijama i podjelama. to je bar suhoparno i totalno...hladno  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> opet cjepidlacis  
> 
> razgovarale smo o definicijama i podjelama. to je bar suhoparno i totalno...hladno


nemrem bolivit kako ti mene doživljavaš... kontinuirano...  :shock:  aj skuhaj kavu, da te demantiram... ili speci to čuveno meso (u većoj količini   :Grin:  ).

ja sam topla osoba, suhoparno i hladno mi ne sjeda na želudac   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:  
cek idem na plac, odlucih ipak radit ajvar...ako jos ima paprika :/

----------


## ina33

Da, i mene je ovo dugo zezalo, taj pridjev elektivan (mislim da je onaj tko je kovao originalnu sintagmu - mislim na tog stranca koji je to prvi put napisao - mogao nešto drugo smislit). Ja sam isto prije mislila da to ne znači med. opravdan, nego ono kad pacijentica kaže "oću carski", što se kod nas ne može. Ovo "ajmo probat" uz neke ne u kamen uklesane indikacije je i meni bilo neprihvatljivo jer se, nakon cijele svoje epopeje, nisam htjela tome izlagat da me čeka dežurni doktor koji će onda odlučivat - uh, dijete zapelo, previše je boli zbog kuka, ne može raširit nogu dovoljno ili tako nešto, hitan carski, ali znam žena koje će, unatoč IVF-u, to objeručke dočekat. Poštovanje i jedne i druge želje mi se čini OK i zato sam za izbor (iako mi doslovno pada mrak na oči na horoskopske želje) ili bar mekan stav prema carskom i zato volim o njemu govorit kao o rel. sigurnom načinu poroda.

----------


## rena7

I? Tko će popustit   :Laughing:  ?

----------


## sorciere

> cek idem na plac, odlucih ipak radit ajvar...ako jos ima paprika :/


sad sam shvatila...   :Mad:  

oš me onesposobit, da više ne pišem na temi... ni peptoran me ne spasi od ajvara...   :Sad:

----------


## iridana2666

sorcie je već tu i još samo da ja dobijem inspiraciju...   :Laughing:   moram si skuhati još jednu kavu   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> I? Tko će popustit   ?


podznak mi je bik   :Grin:  .

pravo svake žene treba biti pravo na izbor načina poroda, uz adekvatno i objektivno objašnjenje o prednostima i nedostacima bilo kojeg načina poroda.

----------


## leonisa

moj ajvar je puno blazi od ovog topika  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> I? Tko će popustit   ?


Niko neće "popustit", nit' je u tome bit. Meni je drago da sam neke stvari vezano za djelovanje Rode shvatila jer mi nisu bile nimalo jasne, a još mi je draže što mi se iskristalizirao moj stav, a onda mi je još drago da se o nekim stvarima razgovara - pa će "obje strane" ili neki (novi) čitači opet dobit neki dodatni uvidi, razgovor nikad nije loš.

----------


## sorciere

ok, ovo već ode u totalnu digresiju...

lijepo se malo i našaliti, no pitanje izbora načina poroda definitivno je jedno od izuzetno važnih pitanja. tim više što se događa da liječnik koji nije napravio hitni cr (čak po nalogu šefa!) - izjavi da se ne osjeća krivim za smrt bebe.    :Mad:  

ina33 jako lijepo piše o svemu, i ne bi bilo dobro da se to izgubi između mesa i ajvara...

----------


## Anci

> ina33 jako lijepo piše o svemu, i ne bi bilo dobro da se to izgubi između mesa i ajvara...


Slažem se.

Ja se stvarno ne opterećujem sintagmama i njihovim značenjem  :/ 
Moj drugi porod   :Grin:   jest bio elektivan. Mogla sam drugačije, ali nisam.
Ja tu ne vidim ništa što bi manje vrijedilo.

----------


## AdioMare

> ina33 jako lijepo piše o svemu, i ne bi bilo dobro da se to izgubi između mesa i ajvara...


Slažem se.



> Moj drugi porod  jest bio elektivan. Mogla sam drugačije, ali nisam. 
> Ja tu ne vidim ništa što bi manje vrijedilo


Naravno  :Heart:  

A sad malo hihihihihi   :Grin:  



> naslov je "pravo na izbor poroda", ne "pravo na izbor poroda ili sekcije".   
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jbg, sad si ukazala na to, a taman se carski ugurao kao porod na mala vrata


  :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

moj je bio elektivan s medicinskim indikacijama.   :Laughing:  mislim moja sectio ili The Vađenje.

----------


## summer

vadilje, povadiljni dopust, vadiliste, vadjendan - ima zanimljivih konstrukcija   :Grin:  

I meni se svidja kako ina33 pise.

----------


## MGrubi

> tim više što se događa da liječnik koji nije napravio hitni cr (čak po nalogu šefa!) - izjavi da se ne osjeća krivim za smrt bebe.   ...


ako kaže da se osječa krivim odmah će u buksu
ovako će se pokušati izvući

pročitala sam priču o porodu Ronin, VBAC po 2. put
tj. prvi VBAC je prošao ok, a ovaj je završio rupturom maternice

ono šta mi je upalo u oko je da nju:
-nitko nije pazio, ostavljena je sama
-nitko joj nije rekao: ovako će te osjetiti rupturu (booool),  moguće je čuti zvuk pucanja, *zovi isti tren*

ona je *ostavljena sama*, da nije slučajno pokojna babica navratila, ona i njena curica ne bi bili sa nama

----------


## maria71

joj da mom malom neko kaže da je on izvađen , kao prvo bih toj dotičnoj osobi skinula sve po spisku i par zubiju pride.


 :Smile:

----------


## Anci

> joj da mom malom neko kaže da je on izvađen , kao prvo bih toj dotičnoj osobi skinula sve po spisku i par zubiju pride.


Igra se moja neki dan trudnice i VADI bebu kroz trbuh, ili što bi Odent rekao rađa odozgo   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> joj da mom malom neko kaže da je on izvađen , kao prvo bih toj dotičnoj osobi skinula sve po spisku i par zubiju pride.


Potpuno razumijem osjećaje jedne rodilje vadilje,   :Grin:  (šalim se) ali ja sam po tom pitanju poput ine33, uopće mi ne bi smetalo kako bi to netko imenovao. Najvažnije je da je dijete tu, živo i zdravo, a tehnika poroda nakon nekog vremena i tako nije aktualna. Osim kad navratiš na rodin forum.  :Grin:

----------


## Felix

ajmo prvo elektivni carski rijesiti:




> Elective caesarean section refers to a cesarean section (CS) that is performed on a pregnant woman on the basis of an obstetrical or medical indication or at the request of the pregnant patient. The elective CS is a "planned CS" and executed prior to labor. In contrast, a CS done during labor by necessity is termed an emergency cesarean section.


postoje *3 vrste carskog reza*:

1. *elektivni* = unaprijed planiran.
2. *nehitni* carski u tijeku trudova
3. *hitni* carski

razlika izmedju 2 i 3 je taj sto je hitni carski neodgodiv, obicno spasava zivote, i nema diskusije i izbora. to je situacija u kojoj odlucuju lijecnici.

2 je npr kad se ceka da pocne porod i tek tada ocijeni da li ici vaginalno ili carski. ali tada nije hitno, moze se sjesti i popricati i polako. npr zena ceka blizance i dogovoren je carski, ali on ce se izvrsiti tek kad pocnu trudovi. a tada se moze cak i odluciti da ipak ide vaginalno, ako sve ide glatko, bebe glavom dolje, itd, dakle nije unaprijed definirano ni da li ce biti carski ni kada ce tocno biti. nije neka zivotno opasna situacija.

1 unaprijed planiran (elektivni) carski moze imati med indikacije (poprecni polozaj bebe, placenta praevia...), i ne mora (na zahtjev rodilje).

dakle, *elektivni NIJE ISTO sto i bez medicinskih indikacija*.

----------


## Felix

koliko mi se cini, nisam nigdje izricito napisala da je carski uvijek sigurnija opcija od indukcije i augmentacije poroda. jer to i ne mislim. sigurnost je tu negdje, svakako manja nego kod neometanog prirodnog poroda.

zalosna je situacija u nasim rodilistima sto (opet ponavljam! nema pravilnika skrbi za porod - za istu stvar se rade potpuno razlicite stvari u razl. bolnicama ili cak razl. lijecnici) se cesto i precesto rodilje sile na medikalizirani vaginalni porod, cak i onda kad postoje jasne indikacije za carski. isto tako, vrse se carski do kojih uopce nije trebalo doci, jer su savrseno normalni porodi bez ikakvog medicinskog opravdanja medikalizirani sto u odredjenom broju slucajeva dovodi do komplikacija koje zahtijevaju carski. 

maria71, ono sto si pitala je hitni carski.

glede nadzora, problem u nasim rodilistima je sto imaju manjak osoblja, a ne dozvoljavaju pratnju rodiljama u predradjaoni. i tada im ostaje samo jedno 'oruzje' - konstantni ctg, koji je vrlo diskutabilan i kontroverzan aparat i niposto se ne bi trebalo iskljucivo oslanjati na njega. jer dogadja se to da zene leze prikljucene na ctg, i nitko ih ne obilazi. puno bi bolje bilo da imaju muza ili doulu ili koga vec, a da mogu hodati (uostalom postoje i ctg-ovi za koje ne moras lezati), jer ta osoba je uvijek pokraj i koliko god nestrucna bila, primijetit ce ako nesto stvarno nije u redu. skrb  pri porodu nije tehnologija, nego ljudi. nema zamjene.

ronin nije spasilo to sto je imala ctg - nego to sto je prst sudbine poslao primalju karmelu bas u tom trenutku. primalja je mogla doci i za 5 i za 10 i za 15 minuta... ali da je bio netko uz nju, cuo bi krc, bio bi upozoren sto to znaci (jer se to mora napomenuti kod vbac-a) i jednako tako bi odmah alarmirao osoblje.

----------


## Felix

imam jos toga  :Wink:   :Grin:  

deaedi je trazila istrazivanja. evo jednog, koje istrazuje maternalnu smrtnost i kratkorocne komplikacije kod elektivnog carskog bez med. indikacija (dakle ne uzima u obzir smrtnost djece kao ni dugorocne posljedice po majku i dijete):

http://www.fims.uwo.ca/NewMedia2007/...3346.aspx#SOGC

naslov: Maternal mortality and severe morbidity associated with low-risk
planned cesarean delivery versus planned vaginal delivery at term

radili amerikanci i kanadjani, a zakljucuju: 


> Although the absolute difference is small, the risks of severe maternal morbidity associated with planned cesarean delivery are higher than those associated with planned vaginal delivery. These risks should be considered by women ontemplating an elective cesarean delivery and by their physicians.


s tim da vaginalni porodi s kojima oni usporedjuju su vecinom interventni medikalizirani vaginalni porodi (posebno u americi), koji su puno nesigurniji nego prirodni. tako da bi usporedba s prirodnim neometanim porodima pokazivala puno vece razlike.

----------


## Felix

zatim, slijede sluzbena ocitovanja o elektivnom carskom rezu bez medicinskih indikacija, ovdje: http://www.fims.uwo.ca/NewMedia2007/...3346.aspx#SOGC

*FIGO -  International Federation of Gynecology and Obstetrics, svjetsko udruzenje ginekologa i obstetricara* (za one koji smatraju da WHO nije realan), kaze:




> "Physicians have a professional duty to do nothing that may harm their patients. They also have an ethical duty to society to allocate health care resources wisely to procedures and treatments for which there is clear evidence of a net benefit to health. *Physicians are not obligated to perform an intervention for which there is no medical advantage*. At present, because hard evidence of net benefit does not exist, *performing Caesarean section for non-medical reasons is ethically not justified.*"


dakle,* to se ne odnosi samo na carski rez* prema zahtjevu rodilje, *nego i indukciju i opcenito med. intervencije* koje nemaju med. opravdanja. opet ponavljam, dosta je velika siva zona u kojoj se moze odlucivati o intervencijama/carskom ili ne. cvijeta, je li ti to dovoljno?   :Wink:  

ovo je pisano 2007. godine.

a prije 10 godina je FIGO izdao 'eticki prirucnik' http://www.figo.org/docs/Ethics%20Gu...06%20-2009.pdf, u kojem pise:




> ETHICAL ASPECTS REGARDING CAESARIAN DELIVERY
> FOR NON MEDICAL REASONS
> 
> 1. The medical profession throughout the world has been concerned for
> many years at the increasing rate of Caesarean delivery. Many factors,
> medical, legal, psychological, social and financial have contributed to
> this increase. Efforts to reduce the excessive use of this procedure
> have been disappointing.
> 
> ...

----------


## Dalm@

> ajmo prvo elektivni carski rijesiti:
> ...
> postoje *3 vrste carskog reza*:
> 
> 1. *elektivni* = unaprijed planiran.
> 2. *nehitni* carski u tijeku trudova
> 3. *hitni* carski


U ovom obrascu zadarskog rodilišta je drukčija podjela:
http://www.hzjz.hr/izvjesca/Obr_POR.pdf
Konkretno, po ovome je _sjednimo-i-popričajmo-polako-uz-trudove_ carski ipak elektivan (točka 34/7 na strani 3.).

Nije baš ida sam istraživala terminologiju, navela sam prvo na što sam naišla. 
Međutim, izgleda da pojmovi nisu svugdje jednoznačni.

----------


## Felix

evo i kanadsko udruzenje ginekologa, Society of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists of Canada (SOGC), kaze:




> "*The Society of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists of Canada does not promote Caesarean sections on demand*. The Society has always promoted natural childbirth and believes that the *decision to perform a Caesarean section during labour and delivery should be based on medical indications*."


razna udruzenja primalja i sl. necu ni citirati jer je jasno da se ogradjuju od moderne konzumeristicke politike narucenih carskih rezova (koja je svijetu, falabogu, znatno cesca nego kod nas, iako se i to nazalost polako mijenja). jedino se americko udruzenje ginekologa ne ogradjuje od toga, sto je i logicno je jako dobro zaradjuju na tome, lijecnici se boje vaginalnih jer ih svako malo tuze, plus sto uz svoje rutinski visoko interventne vaginalne porode imaju i lose ishode poroda (kod njih prakticki ne postoji prirodan porod - zato i imaju sve visi mortalitet majki i djece, koji je jos i u porastu).

ako nekog zanima, tu je mapa postotaka carskih rezova u svijetu: http://www.fims.uwo.ca/NewMedia2007/page298223136.aspx#

----------


## Felix

> U ovom obrascu zadarskog rodilišta je drukčija podjela:
> http://www.hzjz.hr/izvjesca/Obr_POR.pdf
> Konkretno, po ovome je _sjednimo-i-popričajmo-polako-uz-trudove_ carski ipak elektivan (točka 34/7 na strani 3.).
> Nije baš ida sam istraživala terminologiju, navela sam prvo na što sam naišla. 
> Međutim, izgleda da pojmovi nisu svugdje jednoznačni.


slazem se, ovaj 2 se cesto mijenja s 1. po tom pitanju podjela nije jednoznacna.

ali poanta je ista - elektivni _nije isto_ sto i bez medicinskih indikacija.

----------


## Felix

sjetila sam se prave usporedbe.

kad trazis indukciju ili carski bez med. indikacija (a pravo na to mi jelte spocitavamo), to je isto kao i da od pedijatra trazis recept za antibiotike za svoje dijete, iako uopce nije bolesno. 

zdravo dijete - ti trazis lijekove za njega. 
normalan porod - ti trazis ubrzanje (lijekove) za sebe _i svoje dijete_ (ne zaboravimo!). 

jel sad ima smisla?  :Smile:  

dvojbene situacije, o kojima sam vec pricala, naravno izuzimam iz ovoga, jer tad potencijalno postoje med. indikacije i potreba za intervencijama.

----------


## Deaedi

> deaedi je trazila istrazivanja. evo jednog, koje istrazuje maternalnu smrtnost i kratkorocne komplikacije kod elektivnog carskog bez med. indikacija (dakle ne uzima u obzir smrtnost djece kao ni dugorocne posljedice po majku i dijete):
> 
> http://www.fims.uwo.ca/NewMedia2007/...3346.aspx#SOGC
> 
> naslov: Maternal mortality and severe morbidity associated with low-risk
> planned cesarean delivery versus planned vaginal delivery at term
> 
> radili amerikanci i kanadjani, a zakljucuju: 
> 
> ...


Hvala na linkovima, baciti cu pogled na njih tijekom vikenda.

Inace, da li je ovo: planned cesarean delivery = elektivnog carskog bez med. indikacija sigurno ista stvar? Mislim, nisam procitala sve, ali ti si to citirala, pa samo da provjerim?

----------


## Felix

dobro da si citirala, krivi link sam stavila! pravi je http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/abstract/176/4/455
i ispravka, nisu ameri i kanadjani nego samo kanadjani.
evo sto kazu: 


> Healthy women who underwent a primary cesarean delivery for *breech* presentation constituted a surrogate "planned cesarean group" considered to have undergone low-risk elective cesarean delivery, for comparison with an otherwise similar group of women who had planned to deliver vaginally.


dakle ipak ima med. indikacija, ali zadak sam po sebi nije stetan za trudnicu, u smislu da su komplikacije nastale nakon poroda rezultat carskog a ne zatka. mislim da je stvar u tome da ima jako malo istrazivanja s pravim elektivnim cr bez mi (rijetko koji dr ce to napisati, radije ce sloziti neku kakvu-takvu dijagnozu, buduci da se u kanadi ne bi smjeli raditi elektivni cr bez mi, vidi gore link sa sluzbenim stavovima) pa su uzeli zatke kao surogatnu skupinu.

----------


## Felix

vidim da sam vas ubila u pojam silnim postovima, vise nitko se ne javlja  :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

Čekaj malo, treba to sve proučiti....
Ma gledaj, to onda znači da nema relevantnih istraživanja, ni rezultata za usporedbu elektivni carski bez med.indikacija i vaginalnog (prirodnog) poroda. To ja i govorim cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## Deaedi

Da se nadovežem, razlozi za poziciju "zadak" nisu poznati, odnosno faktori koji uzrokuju da se dijete ne okrene pred porod su još uvijek nepoznati. Moguće je da neki od tih još uvijek nepoznatih i nedefiniranih faktora ima utjecaja na neke post porođajne/post carski komplikacije, kao i na stopu mortaliteta. Tako da ta skupina rodilja nikako ne može biti relevantna referentna skupina.

----------


## Felix

istrazivanja ima, ali ne dovoljno sto kazu 'hard evidence', jer je tesko odvojiti carske s indikac. i bez i vaginalne prirodne i interventne. zato je zgodno ovo sa zatcima, zato sto zadak sam po sebi nema nikakav utjecaj na trudnicu, sto znaci da su komplikacije nastale nakon poroda iskljucivo rezultat carskog reza.

1998. su rekli (FIGO):



> 5. At present there is no hard evidence on the relative risks and benefits 
> of term Caesarean delivery for non-medical reasons, as compared 
> with vaginal delivery. However, available evidence suggests that 
> normal vaginal delivery is safer in the short and long term for both 
> mother and child. Surgery on the uterus also has implications for later 
> pregnancies and deliveries. In addition there is also a natural concern 
> at introducing an artificial method of delivery in place of the natural 
> process without medical justification.

----------


## Deaedi

> zadak sam po sebi nema nikakav utjecaj na trudnicu, sto znaci da su komplikacije nastale nakon poroda iskljucivo rezultat carskog reza.


Ovo nikako ne stoji. Zadak i njegovi uzroci su nepoznati, kao i utjecaj na post-porođajne komplikacije.

----------


## Felix

postporodjajne komplikacije prije svega ovise o nacinu poroda.
ali ne bih ulazila vise u to, nisam toliko potkovana.

----------


## Felix

i da, da ne zaboravimo, ovo je samo jedno istrazivanje o neposrednim komplikacijama nakon carskog i smrtnost majki. 

cinjenica da zene koje su rodile carskim statisticki i dalje imaju vecu mogucnost komplikacija u iducim zacecima, trudnocama i porodima, te da djeca rodjena carskim imaju vecu mogucnost za odredjene komplikacije neposredno nakon sto su rodjena te kasnije.

----------


## MGrubi

logično
cjelovitost maternice je razrezana
šav je šav, ožiljak je neelastičan, postoji problem pucanja maternice ...

----------


## iridana2666

a što kažete na to kada žena, nakon 1. poroda na carski, dođe u rodilište u trudovima i oni joj spucaju drip i pri izgonu nalijegaju na trbuh  :shock:  :?  - e to se meni desilo u riječkom rodilištu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Felix

kazem da je to kriminalna praksa, da nema veze s medicinom i da je izrazito opasno  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:  

iskreno se nadam da ce napokon prestati s takvim stvarima i kod nas. zaboga, nismo valjda takva selendra, u zapecku medicine, pa idu lijecnici valjda i po kongresima, slusaju kako to kolege rade u svijetu, zasto onda opet rade po svojem kad se vrate doma :?   :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Felix

trebala si ih tuziti...

----------


## MGrubi

> a što kažete na to kada žena, nakon 1. poroda na carski, dođe u rodilište u trudovima i oni joj spucaju drip i pri izgonu nalijegaju na trbuh  :shock:  :?  - e to se meni desilo u riječkom rodilištu


sram ih bilo   :Evil or Very Mad:  
drip debelo ugrožava stari rez

----------


## Anci

> te da djeca rodjena carskim imaju vecu mogucnost za odredjene komplikacije neposredno nakon sto su rodjena te kasnije.


Ovo vjerojatno misliš na mogućnost pogrešnog izračunavanje termina poroda...
To se već spominjalo par stranica ranije, da ja sad ne ponavljam...
Čitala sam malo o tome, spominju se neke moguće respiratorne infekcije ako je dijete ranije rođeno i sl.

Jel to misliš?

Evo, kod mene to nije bio slučaj.

----------


## Deaedi

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  te da djeca rodjena carskim imaju vecu mogucnost za odredjene komplikacije neposredno nakon sto su rodjena te kasnije.
> 
> 
> Ovo vjerojatno misliš na mogućnost pogrešnog izračunavanje termina poroda...
> To se već spominjalo par stranica ranije, da ja sad ne ponavljam...
> Čitala sam malo o tome, spominju se neke moguće respiratorne infekcije ako je dijete ranije rođeno i sl.
> ...


Ne zaboravi na navodno nizi IQ kod djece rođene na carski   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pomikaki

gledam ja kud je nestao ovaj topic, taman napisala post a ono tema zaključana, otvorim je a ono fale dvije stranice, već sam mislila da je pala kardinalna makljaža... i da je velika cenzura radila...  :Grin:  

Dobro, vidim da ste još na broju...

----------


## Anci

> Ne zaboravi na navodno nizi IQ kod djece rođene na carski


To mi nije zapelo za oko   :Grin:  
Kad imam najpametniju djecu

----------


## Felix

ne znam odakle to sa IQ, ja to *sigurno* nisam napisala niti sam to igdje procitala ili cula.

anvi, drago mi je da ti djeca nisu imala problema zbog nacina poroda. ali kakve to veze ima? :?  hocemo li se sada svi javljati i nabrajati kako je nama? to je kao kad se mame koje nisu dojile javljaju kako imaju super zdravu djecu. mislim, krasno, meni je to jako drago, ali ne razgovaramo na osobnom nivou nego globalnom.

cinjenica jest da mogucnost nekih komplikacija postoji, i da je usko vezana uz nacin poroda. to ne znaci da ce *svatko* tko je tako rodjen obavezno imati te i te probleme.

----------


## Felix

anvi, ne govorim o problemima zbog preranog rodjenja nego upravo zbog nacina poroda (carskom).
recimo, postoji sansa (od, lupit cu po sjecanju, 6%) da lijecnik zareze dijete skalpelom po glavi. postoji povecana sansa astme i respiratornih problema. itd.

----------


## Anci

> anvi, drago mi je da ti djeca nisu imala problema zbog nacina poroda. ali kakve to veze ima? :?  hocemo li se sada svi javljati i nabrajati kako je nama? .


OK, to sam samo onako spomenula...
Nisma baš mislila da će to toliko nekome (tebi) zasmetati  :/

----------


## Anci

Osim toga, samo sam postavila pitanje, a ispada da me se odmah svrstava na jednu stranu. Opet neko utaborovanje.
Meni to nije ok...
Ja ništa ne zagovaram, tko sam uopće da to radim...

Ali, dobro.

----------


## meda

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  dogovort ce termin za sekciju.
> 
> 
> dogovorit će termin *poroda*. 
> 
> ovdje razgovaraju mame, ne medicinsko osoblje.


zanimljivo, sekcija te smeta, a rez ne!?!

----------


## meda

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> joj da mom malom neko kaže da je on izvađen , kao prvo bih toj dotičnoj osobi skinula sve po spisku i par zubiju pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potpuno razumijem osjećaje jedne rodilje vadilje,   (šalim se) ali ja sam po tom pitanju poput ine33, uopće mi ne bi smetalo kako bi to netko imenovao. Najvažnije je da je dijete tu, živo i zdravo, a tehnika poroda nakon nekog vremena i tako nije aktualna. Osim kad navratiš na rodin forum.


i ja slicno, jel dijete izaslo iz mene ili je izvadeno nista ne mijenja na cinjenici da je to moje dijete, da sam mu bioloska majka, da sam mu  roditelj! al termin vadenje u onom tekstu uopce ne osporava te cinjenice tako da ne kuzim oko cega takva povrijedenost.

----------


## iridana2666

> trebala si ih tuziti...


da...ali koliko godina ću se natjeravati, koliko živaca izgubiti (i vremena i novaca)   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:  , a da ne pričam o trajnim posljedicama koje imam zbog svega toga i sa godinama će se samo pogoršavati   :Sad:

----------


## koryanshea

> i ja slicno, jel dijete izaslo iz mene ili je izvadeno nista ne mijenja na cinjenici da je to moje dijete, da sam mu bioloska majka, da sam mu  roditelj! al termin vadenje u onom tekstu uopce ne osporava te cinjenice tako da ne kuzim oko cega takva povrijedenost.


oprez, meda. mogli bi se posvojitelji uvridit (iako ne virujem da su tolko ludi nailazit na topice o porodu), ko što se mare uvridi...   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

Anci, :hug:
ja koja jesam sa L. pohodila specijaliste su me pitali za nacin na koji je rodjena.
bas kao sto su me pitali za trudnocu.
pa pretpostavljam, jer su trudnocu svrstavali pod rizicnu, da su to radili i sa porodom.
u suprotnom, cemu ta pitanja.

no mene to uopce ne dira, to su m neke, kako bi rekla, prihvatljive stvari....

ko sto me pitaju za anamnezu, pa kad kazem da mi je jedan dida umro od karcinoma, drugi od dijabetesa, ne ocekujem odma svoju prognozu i nalaze.
ali da to igra neku ulogu, igra.
kod nekih vecu kod nekih manju.
tako gledam i na ovo.

----------


## sorciere

> te da djeca rodjena carskim imaju vecu mogucnost za odredjene komplikacije neposredno nakon sto su rodjena te kasnije.


pa kad još dodaš da imaju jednog roditelja, i da su kratko dojena - eto ti kriminalca   :Grin:  .

----------


## ina33

Hvala vam, treba to sve iščitat preko vikenda pa reć' neku pametnu  :Love: . Ovako ugrubo, dok je stanje kod nas u bolnicama ovako kakvo je - "ajmo probat, pa neka dežurni doktor procjenjuje ide li to", ja, kao ekipa s neapsolutnim indikacijama bih ipak bila za elektivni, dok god do mene ne sjedi ortoped, jedna babica i ginić svi zajedno kontinuirano me prate, a to neće bit nikad osim u nekoj ideali ili u privatno turbo centru kojeg neću nikad moć' platit. Da je ta ideala, onda bih možda rekla - ne, bez med. indikacija. A onda bismo se beskonačno raspravljale što su to med. indikacije. Problematične su te indikacije, mislim, njih je teško definirat. A dok su god podložne tumačenjima (a bit će uvijek, mislim), više sam za, nego protiv.

----------


## meda

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i ja slicno, jel dijete izaslo iz mene ili je izvadeno nista ne mijenja na cinjenici da je to moje dijete, da sam mu bioloska majka, da sam mu  roditelj! al termin vadenje u onom tekstu uopce ne osporava te cinjenice tako da ne kuzim oko cega takva povrijedenost.
> 
> 
> oprez, meda. mogli bi se posvojitelji uvridit (iako ne virujem da su tolko ludi nailazit na topice o porodu), ko što se mare uvridi...


a znam, to je zacarani krug, sto god napises uvijek ce se neko moci naci uvrijeden. vazno je imati na umu da nije pisano sa zlom namjerom, a to neki zaboravljaju.  

a lijepo sam rekla  da se nikad necu upletat u ovu raspravu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## argenta

Ajme, koliko toga u samo dva dana  :Rolling Eyes:   Oči su mi   :shock:  od čitanja   :Smile:  

Vidim da je cr opet odnio pobjedu u broju zainteresiranih. O porodima kod kuće jedva da više ima govora. A mislim da se stalno zanemaruje važna činjenica: na cr žene u Hrvatskoj imaju pravo uz svu asistenciju, čak i mogućnost za elektivni bez m.i. (svidjelo se to drugima ili ne). Takvo pravo ne postoji za porode kod kuće. Čini mi se bespredmetnim raspravljati o dvije stvari koje su u startu toliko neravnopravno postavljene.

----------


## maria71

sad, se kao, mene bojite   :Grin:  

neš ti  mene, faktora na forumu   :Grin:

----------


## ivanas

I mene ta nepravda smeta. I još kad čujem s jedne strane kako žene koje pričaju o porodu doma imaju lijepa sjećanja, a velik broj žena dolaze iz bolnice s traumama i ožiljcima, i fizičkim i emotivnim poludim. Da li bi mogli napraviti nešto u vezi toga, anketu, peticiju, gnjavit, zahtjevat da se omogući ženama u hrvatskoj asistirani porod kod kuće?

----------


## mama courage

ne vrijeđa to samo maru.

u biti u cijeloj priči me nazivanje mog poroda vađenjem i ne smeta toliko pretjerano, koliko me smeta i vrijeđa što se onda nađe njih nadobudnih koji se plaho isčuđavaju što nekoga to ima smetati. da se radi o nečemu što bode oči posvojiteljima ili onima sa potpomognute više bi se imalo razumijevanja, al mi smo ionako _niža kasta_.

a tekst na portalu najviše govori o rodi. što je u biti šteta, jer koliko god se mi ovdje _prepucavali_ on daily basis, nikad neću zanijekati ogroman trud, rad i bitnost ove udruge u hrvatskoj, niti činjenicu da na ovaj forum jako rado dolazim (koliko god neistomišljenika susretala, a možda upravo i zbog toga). al nepobitna je i činjenica da sam tu _terminologiju_ pročitala prvi (a rekla bih skoro i jedini) put upravo na ovom portalu. 

a možda je upravo i tu i ostaje tu, da nas podsjeti - kamo spadamo.

(koliko god ovo melodramatično zvučalo, u biti nije, samo je moja realna procjena, zato uopće više ni ne ulazim u rasprave oko tog teksta)

al, eto... da ne bude mara jedina... babaroga.

----------


## Val

> pročitala sam priču o porodu Ronin, VBAC po 2. put
> tj. prvi VBAC je prošao ok, a ovaj je završio rupturom maternice
> 
> ono šta mi je upalo u oko je da nju:
> -*nitko nije pazio, ostavljena je sama
> -nitko joj nije rekao: ovako će te osjetiti rupturu (booool),  moguće je čuti zvuk pucanja, zovi isti tren*
> ona je *ostavljena sama*, da nije slučajno pokojna babica navratila, ona i njena curica ne bi bili sa nama


nakon prvog hitnog carskog, imala sam dogovoreni (elektivni) drugi. razlog je bio stanjen rez. 
došla sam dan ranije u bolnicu i spontano su krenuli trudovi. moj doktor koji mi je, izričito, rekao da ne smijem na vaginalni porod nije bio prisutan.
onaj koji ga je mijenjao zaključio je da debljina mog reza nije bitna pa sam u trudovima, bez nadzora, čekala sam da se čovjek odluči što da napravi. naravno, nitko me nije uputio na gore boldane informacije.
srećom, sve (ipak carski) je prošlo u najboljem redu, ali moram priznati da sam bila u paničnom strahu. i da mi je drugi porod ostao u gorem sjećanju nego prvi koji je bio prijevremen i hitan. 

stvarno me zanima zašto je doktorima (ili osoblju) tako teško podijelit te nužne informacije? nedostatak vremena, volje?? zar misle da nećemo shvatit, da ćemo paničarit??

----------


## AdioMare

Dijete *je rođeno* kada izađe iz tijela majke. Nema kasti, nema iščuđavanja! I nema ni potrebe za tim.

----------


## Mima

)


> ono šta mi je upalo u oko je da nju: 
> -nitko nije pazio, ostavljena je sama 
> -nitko joj nije rekao: ovako će te osjetiti rupturu (booool), moguće je čuti zvuk pucanja, *zovi isti tren* 
> ona je ostavljena sama, da nije slučajno pokojna babica navratila, ona i njena curica ne bi bili sa nama


Da li je ili nije smjela biti ostavljena sama, u to ne ulazim, ali upozoriti na mogućnost rupture - ne znam kako bi se pacijenticu na tako nešto moglo upozoriti ?? I meni je maternica pukla, pa nisam osjetila niti bol niti sam što čula, samo nisam više mogla stati na noge pa me muž vozio u kolicima do rađaone. I nisu niti na uzv odmah shvatili što se dogodilo, trebao je doći dobar stručnjak (dr. Matijević, moj spasitelj   :Heart:  ) da skuži da nema kapi plodne vode. Hoću reći, ovo su rijetke situacije, ekstremne, ako bi se svakoj ženi koja ide na VBAC prilazilo sa mogućnosti da će biti rupture, onda k vragu i VBAC.

----------


## MGrubi

pa kad ja volim sve znati
i nuspojave cjepiva su iznimno rijetke
ja više volim znati

----------


## Mima

Ma čuj, mislim da nema šanse da ti kroz glavu prođe .. ooopsić, maternica mi je rupturirala .. posebno ne u pravim trudovima u kakvim je bila r.

----------


## MGrubi

ako ideš na VBAC trebaš biti svjesna te mogućnosti
rodilja treba znati da zove ako osjeti bilošta uznemirujuče (npr. takvu bol)  , pa makar bila lažna uzbuna

bolje i 10 lažnih uzbuna nego 1 prava a ne intervenirana

to što "samo nisi mogla stati na noge" je znak za uzbunu, jer u normalnom vaginalnom si sposobna uvijek stati na noge

----------


## Val

pa ako je već problem manjak osoblja, onda bi stvarno bilo ok da te barem upoznaju s mogućim problemom tj kako ga prepoznat. moj carski je bio dogovoren baš zbog moguće rupture, pa su me, ipak, držali samu u poodmaklim trudovima.

----------


## Mima

A kako ga prepoznat?

----------


## Val

pa kod tebe je simptom bio taj da nisi mogla stat na noge-eto!
ronin je osjetila jaču bol, čula zvuk-da je imala uvid u simptome...
vjerojatno ima još nekih naznaka ( a možda bulaznim...), no zašto ih ne znat??

----------


## ina33

> A mislim da se stalno zanemaruje važna činjenica: na cr žene u Hrvatskoj imaju pravo uz svu asistenciju, čak i mogućnost za elektivni bez m.i. (svidjelo se to drugima ili ne). Takvo pravo ne postoji za porode kod kuće. Čini mi se bespredmetnim raspravljati o dvije stvari koje su u startu toliko neravnopravno postavljene.


Čekaj, pa nemaju u RH pravo na carski bez medicinskih indikacija, koliko sam ja shvatila. A neravnopravno postavljanje - ne razumijem, kako ćeš napravit carski bez asistencije, mislim, to ne možeš sama, doma  :?. Neravnopravno su postavljene, to je jasno, jer je sadašnja praksa takva, ali to što su neravnopravno postavljene po meni ne znači da treba žmirit na rizike jednog načina poroda (npr. elektivni carski), a o rizicima druge stvari (asistirani porod doma) šutjet ili da se ne može raspravljat o carskima, ipak je zasad više žena koje su iskusile taj način poroda, nego asistirani doma, a vjerojatno će bit dobar kolač njih i u budućnosti, koje će iskusit taj način poroda. Osim ako se na forumu automatski postavi da se o tome ne priča da se ne obeshrabruju žene koje će rađati doma, slično kao i na temu prehrane. Zato smo valjda "graknule" mi "carice" - jer je, pretpostavljam, većini nas percepcija takva. Javljamo se dok se god ne kaže da je kontra pravila foruma pisanje i rasprava o carskome.

----------


## Anci

ina33
Ja sam već gore rekla da se nikad nisam opterećivaa nekim nazivima.
Meni je jasno da je tu riječ o operaciji abdomena i da su mi djeca izvađena iz trbuha, ali ja sam ih rodila.
Dalje više ne želim o tome.

Ali, činjenica stoji da sam prvi i jedini put uopće razmišljala o tome tek kad sam to vidjela na ovom forumu, nigdje nisam nikakve naznake oko toga vidjela. Ono- jesu rođena djeca ili nisu. Meni je to neprihvatljivo.

I da sam kojim slučajem stavila neku napomenu da sam imala savršeni VBAC ili rodila doma, vjerujem da bih dobila hrpu smajlića i heartića, a ovako...po prstima   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

slazem se s argentom. kod nas jos i mozes dobiti el. carski bez m.i., ali ne daj boze da bi spomenula nekom doktoru porod doma, pomislit ce da si u najmanju ruku.. pomahnitala.

mozda je fora u tome da carskim zele roditi imucne zene (koje to mogu platiti), a doma (ili u kukuruzistu) ciganke bez obrazovanja?

----------


## Mima

Ja sam prvi puta rekla da sam rodila kad sam objašnjavala djetetu kao se djeca rode: rekla sam joj tebe je mama .. rodila (iako niti tada nisam tako osjećala), znači barem je dvije godine imala kad mi je ta riječ prvi put prešla preko usta.

----------


## Mima

> mozda je fora u tome da carskim zele roditi imucne zene (koje to mogu platiti), a doma (ili u kukuruzistu) ciganke bez obrazovanja?


Je, to je - odavno sam ja rekla, da se carski zove kmetski bio bi manje popularan   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> mozda je fora u tome da carskim zele roditi imucne zene (koje to mogu platiti), a doma (ili u kukuruzistu) ciganke bez obrazovanja?


  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

kaj sorci, mislis da doktorima nije takav stav negdje u primozgu?

----------


## mama courage

de, ne vrijeđajte ciganke.  :Aparatic: 


deaedi, nu vidiš sad što si napravila! sad više ne smijem(o) reći da se rode porađen in kukuruzen!!

----------


## sorciere

> kaj sorci, mislis da doktorima nije takav stav negdje u primozgu?


mene više zanima tvoj stav.  romkinje su žene i majke, i nisu nužno bez obrazovanja.

----------


## mikka

to nije bio moj stav, namjerno sam generalizirala i preuvelicavala--viktorija bekam=carski, ciganke=prirodni/kucni. osim toga, ja sam rodila doma, a imamo i prijatelje rome, i to ove uglavnom neobrazovane koji jedva prezivljavaju.

moj stav o carskom je prilicno kompliciran, i nije do kraja izgraden. ja sam se osobno uzasavala pomisli da rodim na carski, to je bila valjda najponavljanija moja recenica tih 7 dana u bolnici ("ne bi na carski, ne bi na carski"), vjerojatno su vec okretali ocima kad bi me vidli.

s druge strane, imam neki polu-negativan stav o osobama koje biraju carski bez m.i. ne znam zasto.

o pravu na izbor.. smatram da se zeni treba omoguciti da rodi kako hoce (ovo sto pisem "protiv" carskog je zbog moje osobne averzije prema istom)--uz popratni aranzman, znaci upoznavanje s prednostima i nedostacima svakog izbora, s tim da podaci kojima barataju lijecnici trebaju biti up-to-date.

hm, ima toga jos, a mozak mi nekako radi na rezervi.

mislim da su zene u startu krivo informirane o prirodnom porodu. to mi govori cinjenica da masa zena o interventnom, gotovo nasilnom porodu vodenom od strane bolnickog osoblja govori kao o prirodnom. naravno da bi se vecina zena, da recimo ide procitati sve price s poroda, odlucila za carski, da ne mora prolaziti kroz rutinske intervencije koje se primjenjuju kod nas u rodilistima. 

mislim da je moj konacan stav takav, da bi trebalo dati sansu potpuno prirodnom porodu, da je kao takav default u rodilistima jedno par godina dok se ne izbrisu rane nasilnih i bolnih poroda kakvi su sada na glasu kao prirodni. 

i kad se stvarno vidi kakav je pravi prirodni porod, i kada ce se na temelju toga moci raditi nekakve statistike o porodima, nek onda stvarno nastupi pravo na izbor poroda, sa relevantnim podacima, a ne ovim rekla-kazala, nasiljem i hororom kakvo je sada stanje.

uf, al sam ga oduzila.

----------


## sorciere

mikka, ti si odlično sažela način razmišljanja "kontra"-grupe na forumu: 

my way - or no way... 

ja osobno - užasavam se poroda kakav si ti imala. no bila sam dovoljno pristojna da se ne javljam na takvim temama (i ne pljuckam po osobama koje su tako rodile). poštujem pravo izbora, jer ono što je meni totalno neprihvatljivo - nekom drugom je idealno. 

za razliku od tebe - ja mislim da bi ženama trebalo dati pravo izbora na porod kakav žele. uključujući i ovaj kojeg se ja užasavam   :Grin:  . i ukoliko netko predloži da se to legalizira ZA ONE KOJE TAKO ŽELE - imat će moju podršku. podršku za PRAVO NA IZBOR. 

to što je tebi prirodan porod super i savršen - ne znači da to treba postati "jedinica mjere" za svaku ženu.

----------


## maria71

neka svatko rađa kako i gdje hoće ali nek ne dira u mene i u mog Vađenka  :Grin:   i nek mi ne soli pamet

to je moj moto

----------


## ivanas

Ja sam isto za pravi izbora, ali žena mora biti informirana o prednostima i manama svakog izbora i tek na temelju relevantnih i svježih informacija odlučiti što je najbolje za nju i dijete. 

Koliko sam primjetila u okolini, većina žena misli da mora roditi onako kako se rađa u bolnici, s hrpom intervencija i tu treba nešto promijeniti. 

Po mojim saznanjima, elektivni carski *bez medicinskih indikacija* povećava rizik za dijete i majku u usporedbi s prirodnim vaginalnim porodom. 

Još jedna dvojba. Znamo u kakvom nam je zdravstvo stanju i kad usporedimo troškove prirodnog poroda i carskog reza(naravno onog bez medicinskih indikacija) nekako mi se čini da bi taj novac bilo bolje upotrijebiti na povećanje osoblja u rodilištima, da svaka žena ima nadzor i vjerojatno bi tad i sigurnost bila veća. 

A zamislite na primjer i situaciju u maloj bolnici kad je u operacijskoj sali žena koja rađa na carski rez po svom izboru, znači bez medicinskih indikacija i dođe žena kojoj se zakompliciralo i doslovno joj život i život njene bebe ovisi o intervenciji, ali sala i doktori su zauzeti. 
To mi je otprilike kao da bi zdrava išla na hitnu i oduzimala mjesto i vrijeme onima koje stvarno boli i možda im život ovisi o tome. 

Ipak, ako netko želi carski bez medicinskih indikacija, bilo bi po mom mišljenju ok da ide u privatnorodilište i plati to.

----------


## mikka

nisam ni mislila da treba postati jedinica mjere.

citam svoj post ponovo i vidim da sam se izrazila dovoljno nespretno da se krivo shvati, sto se i dogodilo.

ne uzasavam se carskog kao nacina poroda, nego mi je tada, prije mog prvog poroda, bilo jako stalo da rodim prirodno (a na kraju sam rodila inducirano, i to je u principu bio zivi uzas) jer sam znala da to mogu, ali nisam imala stav da se zauzmem za svoje zelje, nego sam se prepustala struji, bez obzira na informiranost. 

da ne duljim, situacija je bila slijedeca--dosla sam u bolnicu 11 dana nakon termina da me hospitaliziraju, jer se to tako radi, a ustvari uopce nisam htjela biti u bolnici niti promatrana kao neki "slucaj". sad gledajuci bi voljela da mi je netko od doktora rekao da to sto sam debelo prekoracila (dobro izracunati)  termin, nisam nimalo otvorena i nemam trudove nije nista previse neobicno, da se dogada, mozda rjede, ali se dogada. a dobila sam iscudavanje, kako vi to niste otvoreni, nemate trudove (jos od 37. tjedna, a ja dosla u bolnicu sa skoro 42!!!), pa nagledavanje u vaginu, doktori se medusobno zovu "dodite vidjeti ovo".. mislim, kakav je to nacin. osjecala sam se ko cirkuska atrakcija, i bez obzira sto sam vjerovala svojoj intuiciji da je samnom sve u redu i da moja beba zna kada hoce van, lagano sam popustala pritisku indukcije i mogucem carskom--koji nisam nikako htjela, zasto i bi, kad je s nama sve u redu. 

uglavnom, pokusali su indukciju u petak (prvo gelom), i nije se nista pocelo dogadati. cijelo vrijeme su mi govorili, "dat cemo vam sansu, pa ako ne ide, idemo na carski". ma kakvu su oni dobrostivi to sansu trebali dati?!?! 

ne znam razumijes li me.

nitko, *nitko* od ne znam koliko doktora koji su me prejahali u tih 5 dana mi nije rekao da je to sasvim normalna, iako mrvicu neuobicajenija stvar. nitko!! saznala sam jedino da, ako nesto ne bi bilo ok s bebom, da bi se to vidjelo na ctg.

o kakvoj informaciji onda mi tu pricamo? o kakvom pravu na izbor?

ako je moja zelja bila da rodim svoje dijete prirodno, zasto mi je onda maltene od 41. tjedna bila diskretno nametana indukcija i carski? zer se stvarno nije mogao naci nitko tko bi mi rekao tocne informacije?

ne razumijem. uglavnom, taj moj prvi porod mi je bio grozno, traumaticno i ponizavajuce iskustvo i upravo zbog toga nisam htjela ici u bolnicu drugi put. zasto bi ovisila o necijoj dobroj volji?

-----------------------

sad malo nazad na temu. pravo na informirani izbor.

o svim izborima se znaju prednosti i nedostaci, *osim* o prirodnom porodu, jer takav nazalost ne postoji u nasim rodilistima, a inace je po statistikama najsigurniji za majku i dijete.

tako da ovakvo pravo na izbor po meni nije fer, jer je jedna od opcija u izuzetno nepravednom polozaju.

(probaj to zamisliti tako da se stalno istice npr. kako je oporavak od carskog tezak, ne mozes ustati, sve boli, sav se upali, ne mozes se brinuti za bebu.. sad lupam, ali samo usporedbe radi, jer se sad stalno istice kako je "prirodni" (tj. onaj bolnicki) porod bolan, kako popucas... itd.) jer zasada carski je, koliko ja znam, na glasu u stilu, nema frke, ti legnes zaspes, rodis, sve je super, a "prirodni" je uzas, muce te, nasilno otvaraju, buse vodenjak, rezu.. kuzis  poantu? tebi to nije malo nepravedno?

a mislila sam da sam u prethodnom postu oduzila..   :Embarassed:

----------


## sorciere

> tako da ovakvo pravo na izbor po meni nije fer, jer je jedna od opcija u izuzetno nepravednom polozaju.
> 
> (probaj to zamisliti tako da se stalno istice npr. kako je oporavak od carskog tezak, ne mozes ustati, sve boli, sav se upali, ne mozes se brinuti za bebu.. sad lupam, ali samo usporedbe radi


da krenem od kraja.... ne lupaš, jer se stalno ističe kako je oporavak od carskog težak, ne možeš ustati, itd....

pravo na izbor je JEDINO fer. 

usporedbe radi - zamisli da ja npr. napišem da bi neko vrijeme žene trebale rađati samo cr-om, pa da se vidi statistika...  :?   bilo bi nebulozno.


kad si već napisala da tebi nitko nije dao informacije - ja ću reći da me to jako čudi. jer ja sam imala sve informacije. od "tehnike" izvođenja cr-a, slojeva rezanja, načina šivanja, kako to utječe na mene zdravstveno - do toga kakve aparate za određene pretrage koriste u JAPANU. rekli su mi čemu služi koja pretraga, što se na njoj vidi, i zašto je to važno. itd...

isto tako, ponuđeno mi je da probam roditi vaginalno - no moja želja i indikacije navedene u dokumentaciji su poštivane u cijelosti.

----------


## ina33

Apsolutno poštujem prvo na izbor, i tvoja mi je priča, mikka, bila super, a ne užasavajuća, niti mislim išta loše o tome, dijelom ti se i divim, niti mislim da prirodno rađaju neosviještene, a carski je za "lovašice". Ja se grozim tih stereotipnih spika. Kužim i ovo kako si percipirala navođenje u prvom porodu i davanje "šanse" i sl. To je zbog prepoterećenosti bolnica, time nisam nikakav Ajnštajn što sam to rekla. Ovo o ajmo prirodni porodi pa da vidimo statistiku mi zvuči nerealno i neprovedivo (isto i kao onaj primjer s ispričavanjem ženama koji je gore bio naveden), kao i da bi žene u (državnoj) bolnici rađale onoliko koliko porod traje, mislim da bi rađaone bile blokirane. Idealan način smanjivanja gužvi mi se čini baš davanje šanse asistiranom porodu doma, pa tko bira u bolnici, tko bira doma, naravno, uz prethodno napravljenu trijažu razloga i rzika. Ovo da ti nisu govorili rizike - i to spada pod nemanje vremena. U svojim putešestvijama je moje iskustvo ako se izboriš, dat će ti infaće, ali to ne možeš raditi u bolovima, naravno, i opet, možda ćeš morat ubacit privatnika di se za informiranje ima vremena. Definitivno sam za to da rodilja ima pravo na izbor, bilo asistirani doma, bilo bolnički, naravno, ako nema neikih medicinskih ili logističkih prepreka za opciju a) ili b).

----------


## ina33

U stvari, ono što ja ne razumijem je zašto promocija prirodnog poroda mora ići uz, kako ga vjerojatno mi carice percipiramo, zastrašivanje o carskome? Zašto ne mogu koegzistirati?

----------


## ina33

Mislim, razumijem ja da se želi ženu ohrabriti na prirodni porod, ali treba onda ići balansirano, neka svatko razmotri u dubini sebe i uz pune informacije i uz svoju med. povijest, godine i sl., za koju je ona opciju. Isto kao što razumijem da se želi ohrabrit na nošenje, na zaobilaženje prenatalnog testiranja, na co-sleeping, platnene i brojne druge stvari koje se promoviraju na forumu, ali to mi se čini da se radi balansiranije (osim prehrane, ali kužim tu razloge zašto ne). Opet, dobro je da je jedino o prehrani no-no stav, jer onda bi se stvarno vratili na ono iz čega je ovaj topic proizašao. Ono što ja želim reći je da mi se čini da "taborenje" ne dovodi do boljitka, tj. da nametanje ili opcije a) ili opcije b) nije dobro.

----------


## sorciere

> U stvari, ono što ja ne razumijem je zašto promocija prirodnog poroda mora ići uz, kako ga vjerojatno mi carice percipiramo, zastrašivanje o carskome? Zašto ne mogu koegzistirati?


u sridu, što bi rekli alkari   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> U stvari, ono što ja ne razumijem je zašto promocija prirodnog poroda mora ići uz, kako ga vjerojatno mi carice percipiramo, zastrašivanje o carskome? Zašto ne mogu koegzistirati?


Promocija prirodnog poroda zasigurno ne mora ići uz zastrašivanje o carskome, nego uz pružanje objektivnih informacija.
I mislim da baš Odent, čijih tekstova imamo puno (najviše) na portalu, nikako ne ide na zastrašivanje o carskom.
Upravo on u svakoj svojoj knjizi kaže da je danas način poroda carskim rezom postao prilično siguran način rađanja.
Bez obzira što statistike redovno idu u prilog prirodnom porodu, zapravo su oba načina rađanja danas prilično sigurna, ako gledamo isključivo na smrtnost novorođenčadi i rodilja.

Nadalje se njegov fokus preusmjerava na to hoćemo li  kao vrsta osjetiti posljedice (i na koji način) na nekim drugim područjima (ne isključivo na gledanje perin. i maternalnog mortaliteta), upravo zbog te prilične sigurnosti rađanja CR i njegove sve veće zastupljenosti. 

Wagnerov tekst je jedini na portalu koji žešće upozorava na potencijalne rizike, ja bih rekla_ pomame_ za CR, a ne toliko samog CR.
Vjerojatno kao reakcija na akciju da se u mnogim dijelovima svijeta porod carskim rezom doslovno promovira i postaje sve popularniji(negdje i prevladavajući),  i taj je tekst pisan iz takve perspektive.
Ne treba generalizirati da promocija prirodnog poroda ide na račun zastrašivanja o carskom, jer imamo cijeli niz tekstova (većinu) tekstova u drugačijem tonu.
Meni se pak čini da su žene generalno puno više ustrašene od vaginalnog poroda na hrvatski način nego od carskog reza.
I ne čudi me to.




> Ono što ja želim reći je da mi se čini da "taborenje" ne dovodi do boljitka, tj. da nametanje ili opcije a) ili opcije b) nije dobro.


Slažem se i mislim da to ni ne radimo.
Osim ako bi se "taborili" na jedan drugi način, recimo zalaganjem da se u HR omoguće sljedeća dva "tabora", koji bi, barem ja tako mislim, trebali biti neki standard, upravo radi sigurnosti poroda:
a) potpuno prirodan i neinterventan porod, ako ga priroda dozvoljava
ili
b)" in labour" (dakle kada spontano dođe do pucnja vodenjaka ili trudova, pri čemu dijete kao aktivni sudionik u porodu daje znak da je zrelo) porod carskim rezom kada prirodni porod nije moguć

I dozvoljavam da i za ta dva "tabora" mogu postojati iznimke, ali ipak da ovo dvoje bude neki standard.

----------


## sorciere

> Wagnerov tekst je jedini na portalu koji žešće upozorava na potencijalne rizike, ja bih rekla_ pomame_ za CR, a ne toliko samog CR.
> Vjerojatno kao reakcija na akciju da se *u mnogim dijelovima svijeta* porod carskim rezom doslovno promovira i postaje sve popularniji(negdje i prevladavajući),  i taj je tekst pisan iz takve perspektive.


u kojima? 

nije provokacija, stvarno me zanima. jel imaš kontinente, zemlje, statistike... bilo što? naravno, novijeg datuma, a ne iz godina iz kojih je wagner crpio podatke...

----------


## Zorana

Od svih opcija vezanih za radjanje, jedina koje se ja ustvari plasim i zgrazam je inducirani porod.  :/

----------


## mamma Juanita

> u kojima? 
> 
> nije provokacija, stvarno me zanima. jel imaš kontinente, zemlje, statistike... bilo što? naravno, novijeg datuma, a ne iz godina iz kojih je wagner crpio podatke...


Ma to ti je skoro opće mjesto u današnjoj opstetriciji, svi bruje i zuje o velikom porastu CR svuda u svijetu (Amerika, osobito južna prednjači u porastu), o tome kako ga treba smanjiti (pa to često rade onda kad ne treba i na načine kako ne treba i baš o tome je onaj Odentov tekst kojeg sam linkala s "British medical journal"-o tome kako bi se povećanom stopom CR očekivalo smanjenje poroda vakuumom i ostalih agresivnih načina dovršenja poroda, međutim na žalost ne :/ ).
Evo svašta po malo:
http://www.childbirthconnection.org/...e.asp?ck=10456



> Recent studies reaffirm earlier *World Health Organization recommendations about optimal cesarean section rates. The best outcomes for mothers and babies appear to occur with cesarean section rates of 5% to 10%. Rates above 15% seem to do more harm than good (Althabe and Belizan 2006).*





> However, the national cesarean section rate is much higher and has been increasing steadily over the past decade. When a national rate is available for 2007, we will find that about one mother in three is now giving birth by c-section, a record level for the United States.


http://www.childbirthconnection.org/...e.asp?ck=10554

---

Canada's caesarean section rate highest ever
----------
natrag u Evropu:
Italija:
http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/310/6978/487



> Italy has the highest percentage of births by caesarean section in Europe, and the rate has doubled since 1980. At 22.4% the rate is the third highest in the world after the rates in the US and Brazil.


Turska:
http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1P3-340886011.html



> During the decade preceding the TDHS-98, the proportion of deliveries by Cesarean section increased from 5.7% to 20.8%. When only hospital births were considered, the percentage of Cesarean deliveries for the year 1998 was found to be 26.1%. The estimated rate for the year 2001 was around 30% (i.e. double the maximum rate of Cesarean ...


Središnja Evropa:
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m...7/ai_n17207484



> Country           CS rate and comments
> 
> Austria           National CS rate 15%-30%, depending on the hospital
> 
> Belgium           CS rate was 20% in 2003 and is rising every year.
>                   Almost 100% of women presenting with breech will be
>                   delivered by CS.
> 
> Croatia           National average CS rate 15% and rising at 1% a
> ...


--------
ova stranica je isto zanimljiva, ima svašta, i učestalosti, načinima kako se radi, rizicima, neka istraživanja ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caesarean_section




> Incidence
> The World Health Organization estimates the rate of Caesarean sections at between 10% and 15% of all births in developed countries. In 2004, the Caesarean rate was about 20% in the United Kingdom, while the Canadian rate was 22.5% in 2001-2002.[16]
> 
> In the United States the Caesarean rate has risen 46% since 1996,[17] reaching a level of 30.2% in 2005.[17] A 2008 report found that fully one-third of babies born in Massachusetts in 2006 were delivered by Caesarean section. In response, the state's Secretary of Health and Human Services, Dr. Judy Ann Bigby, announced the formation of a panel to investigate the reasons for the increase and the implications for public policy.[18]
> 
> Among developing countries, Brazil has one of the highest rates of caesarean sections in the world. In the public health network, the rate reaches 35%, while in private hospitals the rate approaches 80%.[citation needed]

----------


## sorciere

meni bi bila zanimljiva usporedba tih podataka s podacima o mortalitetu (pada-raste?). isto tako - rado bih negdje vidjela istraživanje o tome koliko način života utječe na mogućnost prirodnog ili vaginalnog poroda.

prehrana, stres, (ne)kretanje, i brdo drugih faktora - utječu na organizam žene i limitiraju izbor načina poroda. nekad je čuvanje trudnoće bio gotovo nepoznat pojam - a sad je to u porastu. koliko djece se rađa zahvaljujući "medicinskoj pomoći"? curke s potpomognute bi mogle puno o tome...

osim toga, dob u kojoj žene rađaju pomiče se na više, i vrlo često se zbog godina rodilje procjenjuje kako je cr manji rizik, obzirom na cjelokupno zdravstveno stanje starije rodilje. 

gledajući samo statistike o povećanom udjelu cr-a kao vrste poroda - ne dobivamo prave podatke, već samo nominalne.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Pa i meni bi bilo zanimljivo vidjeti i proučiti sve ovo što spominješ, 
slobodno stavi linkove ako nešto nađeš (a vjerujem da ima toga na netu)  :Smile:  .

----------


## mamma Juanita

Evo ovo je recimo zanimljivo istraživanje poroda na Farmi (tako se zvala hipi komuna u koj se Ina May Gaskin inicirala u danas jednu od svjetski najpoznatijih primalja), čije su statistike impresivne.
Jako nizak postotak sveukupnih intervencija (oko 2%), a carski rez samo 1,46 %.
Ima jako zanimljivih usporedbi (glede recimo trajanja trudnoće i veličine djece, to vjerojatno ima veze i s različitim načinom života na farmi u odnosu na druge).
Sažetak istraživanja:



> http://www.thefarm.org/charities/mid.html
> The Safety of Home Birth: The Farm Study
> A. Mark Durand, MD, MPH
> Am J Public Health, 1992;82:450-452 
> 
> Abstract
> 
> Pregnancy outcomes of 1707 women, who enrolled for care between 1971 and 1989 with a home birth service run by lay midwives in rural Tennessee, were compared with outcomes from 14,033 physician- attended hospital deliveries derived from the 1980 US National Natality/National Fetal Mortality Survey. Based on rates of perinatal death, of low 5-minute Apgar scores, of a composite index of labor complications, and of use of assisted delivery, the results suggest that, under certain circumstances, home births attended by lay midwives can be accomplished as safely as, and with less intervention than, physician-attended hospital deliveries

----------


## mamma Juanita

> koliko djece se rađa zahvaljujući "medicinskoj pomoći"? curke s potpomognute bi mogle puno o tome... 
> 
> osim toga, dob u kojoj žene rađaju pomiče se na više, i vrlo često se zbog godina rodilje procjenjuje kako je cr manji rizik, obzirom na cjelokupno zdravstveno stanje starije rodilje.


Istina.
Al recimo zanimljivo mi je kako i stavovi o tome variraju od zemlje do zemlje(a i od doktora do doktora).
Recimo moja prijateljica je tek u 40.oj uspjela zatrudniti iz mislim 5. postupka IVFa.
I tada joj je njen austrijski doktor rekao da jednom kad je trudna, ona je najnormalnija trudnica, kao i sve druge.
Jer je , osim problema s neplodnošću, inače bila sasvim zdrava žena.
I nije smatrao da je prestara da bi vaginalno rodila.
Na koncu je igrom slučaja rodila ipak vaginalno, u hr rodilištu uobičajenim postupkom, ali sve u svemu dosta brzo i s uobičajenim intervencijama.
Beba je požurila dan prije dogovorenog carskog  :Wink: .

Hoću reći kako bi to za hrvatskog doktora bile indikacije za rizičnu trudnoću i porod carskim rezom, za austrijskog doktora je bila normalna trudnica dokle god nema problema kod nje ili djeteta.

----------


## sorciere

pa to i govorim... i ovi podaci su od 79 do 81... a od tada se način života promijenio naglavačke   :Sad:   ... 

pravi podaci bi bili oni koji bi obuhvatili sve ono što sam napisala (i još puno toga što nisam) - a onda bi se porast poroda cr-om mogao drukčije tumačiti. 

izdvojiti *samo jedan* podatak kao relevantan - idealan je način za dobivanje krive slike bilo čega.   :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

ubacila si se između svog prvog posta i mog odgovora   :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

Ja cu samo reci da je moj stav da je jedno apsolutno pravo izbora a drugo je pravo izbora medu opcijama zasnovanim na prihvatljivom riziku.

Apsolutno mi je bezveze kak se ovdje trubi o "pravu izbora" u apsolutnom kontekstu, u smislu "ako ti hoces imat pravo da izaberes ovo, ja hocu imat pravo da izaberem ono". U cijeloj toj igri mora uci prica o riziku i prihvatljivom riziku.

Carski bez medicinskih indikacija, po dosadasnjim saznanjima, koliko znam (iako neznam puno), nosi sa sobom veliki rizik.

S druge strane, asistirani porod kod kuce, po dosadasnjim saznanjima, nosi jednaki rizik kao i radanje u bolnici.

Pravo izbora na jedno naspram drugog ne moze biti apsolutno.

Di bismo bili kad bismo imali pravo na izbor bas u svemu? Jer eto ti mozes izabrat ovo, pa onda ja imam pravoizabrat ono. Diskusija po toj crti razmisljanja je meni apsolutno apsurdna.

----------


## Zorana

Drugim rijecima; nije svaki izbor jednako los ili dobar.(ma koliko mi sutjeli ili svadjali se o tome  :Grin:  )

----------


## argenta

Nisam bila dva dana doma, pa samo ukratko:




> Čekaj, pa nemaju u RH pravo na carski bez medicinskih indikacija, koliko sam ja shvatila. A neravnopravno postavljanje - ne razumijem, kako ćeš napravit carski bez asistencije, mislim, to ne možeš sama, doma  :?.


Htjela sam reći da ti za cr bez m.i. nitko neće kolutati očima i proglašavati te ludom babetinom (osim, možda, nekih na ovom forumu), dapače uz vrlo malo truda lako ćeš pronaći stručnjaka da asistira. A ako se isto pokuša za porod kod kuće, ispadneš... ma, da ne citiram sad, optužit će me da vadim riječi iz konteksta. Dakle, nisam mislila na cr bez asistencije, nego na to da ona u ovom drugom slučaju nije dostupna iako su rizici, objektivno, približni.




> Neravnopravno su postavljene, to je jasno, jer je sadašnja praksa takva, ali to što su neravnopravno postavljene po meni ne znači da treba žmirit na rizike jednog načina poroda (npr. elektivni carski), a o rizicima druge stvari (asistirani porod doma)


Pa upravo i jest problem u tome što se u _stvarnom svijetu_ porod kod kuće demonizira, a cr uzdiže nebu pod oblake. Znam o čemu pričam, jer sam godinama pokušavala naći ma i jednu osobu koja bi me podržala, a umjesto čega sam nailazila samo na face tipa  :?  ili  :shock:  ili   :Rolling Eyes:   ili   :Mad:   Otkriti Rodu na kojoj su stvari postavljene naglavce, meni je bilo pravo olakšanje. (Pri čemu, osobno, ne podržavam hajku protiv cr-a ako takva postoji.)

*Ancica*, pravo zboris.

----------


## Fidji

> de, ne vrijeđajte ciganke. 
> 
> 
> deaedi, nu vidiš sad što si napravila! sad više ne smijem(o) reći da se rode porađen in kukuruzen!!


Bilo bi zaista lijepo kad bi izbjegavala koristiti ovu frazu.

----------


## mikka

evo, ja htjedoh reci ovo sto argenta veli, a uglavnom se sva spetljam pa ispadne nesto sasvim deseto.

sorc, mene ne cudi da si ti dobila apsolutno svaku info o cr. 

na kraju ispada da je doktorima u interesu da zena radja na cr--mozda dobiju vise love, a sigurno imaju prilike demonstrirati znanje.

kod potpuno prirodnog poroda ne bi imali demonstrirati bas nista, mozda im je ispod casti da obicna rodilja kolo vodi.

fidji, pretpostavljam da ce ti mc odgovoriti nesto sto ce ukljucivati onu frazu "vadenje".

----------


## ina33

> na kraju ispada da je doktorima u interesu da zena radja na cr--mozda dobiju vise love, a sigurno imaju prilike demonstrirati znanje.


Ovo stvarno ne bih rekla, temeljeno na mom iskustvu - tu doktor "stradava" ako nešto pođe po zlu, njegova je odgovornost, carski je trošak za bolničke krpajuće budžete, a za demonstrirat znanje imaju dovoljno hitnih stanja - sigurno u svakom rodilištu na dan ili barem tjedno imaju po par carskih. To može bit interes jedino privat doktora, ovih koji se opisuju u Americi, od kojih smo mi ipak miljama daleko (baš me zanima, npr., kako bi prošli naši estetski kirurzi da onom nekom frajeru rekonstruiraju facu da izgleda ko lav). Mislim, Amerika je Amerika, Evropa je Evropa, i ti svijetovi su još uvijek drugačiji, a da ne govorimo još u Hrvatskoj unutar Evrope.

Jednako vrijedan izbor i argumentiranje ako će tvoje, nek je i moje. Po mom dubokom uvjerenju carski je operacija niskog rizika. O prirodnom porodu asistiranom doma pak ja ne znam (jer mi nije bio područje interesa), ali vjerujem da je i on, u recimo toj Nizozemskoj kojoj stremimo, niskorizičan.

Sorcie je pokrenula važna pitanja. Masu populacije je neplodno, rađa u kasnoj dobi (evo, moja "ekipa" rodilja s foruma i s kava su sve preko 35), tako da ima i to svoje implikacije. A koje su implikacije carskih rezova na populaciju? Na što se tu misli? Da žena neće rađat više od 2? Pa rijetko tko ionako rađa više od 2, i to ne zbog CR-ova, nego zbog trenda da se rađa sve kasnije, a kod nas i zbog ekonomije. Nije sad CR pokretač tih stvari, on je samo jedna nit u rijeci, tj. nije on početak pitanja, nego kraj. A početak pitanja je to što žena radi izvan kuće (ne bunim se ja, meni to drago). A opet, možemo govoriti i o prepučenosti svijeta pa je onda iz ekoloških razloga to relativno i nelošeh i sl. Brojna su filozofska pitanja. 

Nego, vratimo se na porode. Ne može se govoriti - ovo je apsolutno najbolje. Kontekst je sve. Nekoj mladoj, zdravoj, bez reproduktivnih i inih problema, sigurno. Kužim ja da se rijetko tko može upalit u film vrćenja po gino ordinacijama u trajanju od 8, 10 godina. A, vjerujte, takav dio "tržišnog kolača rodilja" sve je veći. Ja se borim za našu tržišnu nišu i želim da ne završi sad CR demoniziran kao što je asistirani doma. Ista stvar. A ima i kod nas dr-ova koji će porađat ženu u 40-tima bez CR-a, nije rečeno da će svaka morat čuvat trudnoću, imat problema i sl. I o tim trudnoćama se sve više razmišlja kao o "normalnim", ako je to uopće politički korektan termin.

----------


## ina33

A opet, i nekako mi bed kako se dr-ove percipira kao neke sad negativce, s ovim ili onim interesima. Na suprotnoj strani od pacijenata/rodilja/trudnica i sl. Ja stvarno vjerujem da ih je većina odabrala to što rade da pomognu, ne odmognu. Dobro, opet mogu reć' da je i to zbog moje posebne percepcije - da njih ne bijaše, ne bi bilo ni moje cure. Možda sam imala sreće da sam u tom širokom pretraživanju ginića na kraju nalijetala na samo super ljude, ne znam. Ili su imali neki blagonakloni stav prema meni vis-a-vis cijele te odiseje, ko će ga sad znat.

I još da kažem, stvarno suosjećam sa ženama koje su imale loše iskustva u porodu, koje su htjele ostvarit želju za porodom doma, a nalijetale su na kolutanja. Priče koje su napisane su mi otvorile oči, ako sam i prije dizala obrve na to. Ali, zar bi vama u vašoj priči pomoglo da neko nalijeće na kolutanja zbog toga što ide na carski? Mislim, u RH se rijetko kad radi o tome "too posh to push". Sve smo mi, sisters-in-arms.

----------


## ina33

I još nešto. Jako je teško shvatit drugoga ako su polazne situacije dijametralno suprotne (tipa - trudnoća iz prve upalila, sve neproblematično i planski) i ovo, npr., s čim se bavi ekipa s potpomognute. Jedino pričajući to možemo, zato kažem da su meni priče o prirodnom doma - ove koje sam pročitala - otvorile oči u smislu razumijevanja i te strane priče. Meni je osobno u mojoj priči najviše pomoglo to što sam na ovom forumu nabasala na jednu divnu ženu s kojom dijelim i dio reproduktivne i dio ortopedske priče i koja mi je za savjet o porodu rekla - stremi prema onome u čemu ćeš se ti osjećat sigurno. Zato ukazujem na dio o tome da medicinske indikacije za carski nisu jednoznačne i nisu samo ginekološke, ali opet, nisam sad niti ja neki stručnjak da o njima obrazlažem. Opet ću reć' svoju omiljenu - nisu stvari crno-bijele. Odentovi tekstovi o carskome su OK, ali ovaj Wagnerov (ako je to onaj "izreži i izvadi" i pomama za carskima, pa onda povećani smrtni ishodi), ne znam baš da su žene u RH nešto ludo pomamljene za ić' na carski i dobro je što je tako, naravno. Meni je, iskreno, žao da žena kojoj je zbog nečega sugerirano da ide na carski nalijeće na taj tekst o tome da to ima veliku smrtnost (ne znam sad točan navod, ali tako se to čita) i uspaniči se.

----------


## Ancica

Zar je bolje ne rec da carski sa sobom nosi rizik veci od vaginalnog zato da se zena ne uspanici? Kaj stvarno mislis da je bolje da svaka zena misli da su obje opcije jednako sigurne (riskantne), iako nisu?

----------


## ina33

> Zar je bolje ne rec da carski sa sobom nosi rizik veci od vaginalnog zato da se zena ne uspanici?


Ja mislim da se to ne može tako reć', jer ne nosi carski veći rizik od svakog vaginalnog, jer onda ne bi bilo gino indikacija za carski. Mislim da mi je u tom smislu ta rečenica bila čudna.

----------


## koryanshea

ne mogu prestat pratit ovu raspravu iako se vrtite u krug
sorcie hoće rezultate istraživanja pa onda svakom istraživanju nađe zamjerku
ostali zaboravljaju priča li se o carskom sa ili bez medicinskih indikacija, ili općenito.
o čemu se sad priča?

svako istraživanje ima svoje zamjerke, ni jedno nije 100% točno, i ne moramo svaki rezultat uzimat zdravo za gotovo ali mislim da ih ne valja ni potpuno ignorirati samo zato što nisu savršeni. i zato su meni znakoviti rezultati da gdje carskih ima puno, smrtnost počinje rasti. i zato smatram carski bez m.i. lošim trendom.

----------


## Deaedi

> Vidim da je cr opet odnio pobjedu u broju zainteresiranih. O porodima kod kuće jedva da više ima govora.


Nažalost, ali žene koje su rodile carskim rezom se stalno vrijeđa insinuirajući da carski nije porod. Zato i toliko interesenata po toj temi. Tema o porodima kod kuće obiluje uglavnom hvalospjevima.




> u biti u cijeloj priči me nazivanje mog poroda vađenjem i ne smeta toliko pretjerano, koliko me smeta i vrijeđa što se onda nađe njih nadobudnih koji se plaho isčuđavaju što nekoga to ima smetati. da se radi o nečemu što bode oči posvojiteljima ili onima sa potpomognute više bi se imalo razumijevanja, al mi smo ionako _niža kasta_.
> 
> a tekst na portalu najviše govori o rodi. što je u biti šteta, jer koliko god se mi ovdje _prepucavali_ on daily basis, nikad neću zanijekati ogroman trud, rad i bitnost ove udruge u hrvatskoj, niti činjenicu da na ovaj forum jako rado dolazim (koliko god neistomišljenika susretala, a možda upravo i zbog toga). al nepobitna je i činjenica da sam tu _terminologiju_ pročitala prvi (a rekla bih skoro i jedini) put upravo na ovom portalu. 
> 
> a možda je upravo i tu i ostaje tu, da nas podsjeti - kamo spadamo.


Potpis. I meni je nevjerojatno da taj tekst, nakon toliko rasprava i reakcija da je uvredljiv, još uvijek stoji na portalu. Na roditeljskom portalu.




> slazem mozda je fora u tome da carskim zele roditi imucne zene (koje to mogu platiti), a doma (ili u kukuruzistu) ciganke bez obrazovanja?


Ovo je vrlo zanimljivo stajalište. Hvala na iskrenosti. Sada se barem više nije potrebno "skrivati" iza Odenta, Wagnera, nekih relevantnih i korespodentnih medicinskih istraživanja iz prekooceanskih zemalja ili Nigdjezemske. 




> Po *mojim* saznanjima, elektivni carski bez medicinskih indikacija povećava rizik za dijete i majku u usporedbi s prirodnim vaginalnim porodom.


OK, ali tvoja ili moja saznanja su samo parametar naših osobnih odluka, a ne parametar slobode izbora.




> Ma to ti je skoro opće mjesto u današnjoj opstetriciji, svi bruje i zuje o velikom porastu CR svuda u svijetu


To je činjenica, postotak carskih rezova raste. Da, to stoji, i šta onda, koja je vrijednost te informacije? Na stranicama 1 i 2 ovog topica smo zakljucili da nema istrazivanja koja bi usporedila referentne skupine carski vs. vaginalni porod. Tako da ova istrazivanja koja si navela ne govore i ne dokazuju nista.




> Pa i meni bi bilo zanimljivo vidjeti i proučiti sve ovo što spominješ, 
> slobodno stavi linkove ako nešto nađeš (a vjerujem da ima toga na netu)  .


Na netu ima svasta, i sama si izvukla hrpu nerelevantnih podataka. Pa nije valjda da cemo se raspravljati kvantitetom, umjesto kvalitetom?




> Carski bez medicinskih indikacija, po* dosadasnjim* saznanjima, koliko znam (*iako neznam puno*), nosi sa sobom veliki rizik.
> 
> S druge strane, asistirani porod kod kuce, *po dosadasnjim saznanjima*, nosi jednaki rizik kao i radanje u bolnici.


Boldala sam upitno. Vjerujem da ćete shvatiti na sta sam mislila.

----------


## rena7

> s druge strane, imam neki polu-negativan stav o osobama koje biraju carski bez m.i. ne znam zasto.


Uf, ovo je baš direktno. Ja neću pisati o mojim stavovima, samo ću ti iskreno čestitati na hrabrosti da rodiš kod kuće.

----------


## mikka

> argenta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vidim da je cr opet odnio pobjedu u broju zainteresiranih. O porodima kod kuće jedva da više ima govora.
> 
> 
> Nažalost, ali žene koje su rodile carskim rezom se stalno vrijeđa insinuirajući da carski nije porod. Zato i toliko interesenata po toj temi. Tema o porodima kod kuće obiluje uglavnom hvalospjevima.


a zato se zene koje su rodile doma ili razmisljaju o tome ne vrijeda da radaju u kukuruzistu, srednjem vijeku i slicno.




> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> slazem mozda je fora u tome da carskim zele roditi imucne zene (koje to mogu platiti), a doma (ili u kukuruzistu) ciganke bez obrazovanja?
> 
> 
> Ovo je vrlo zanimljivo stajalište. Hvala na iskrenosti. Sada se barem više nije potrebno "skrivati" iza Odenta, Wagnera, nekih relevantnih i korespodentnih medicinskih istraživanja iz prekooceanskih zemalja ili Nigdjezemske.


to si citala samo one dijelove mojih postova koji ti odgovaraju da ovo napises ili si, ne znam kako, uspjela shvatiti da to stvarno mislim ili, jos bolje, da je to stav udruge?

----------


## Zorana

Boldala si ono sto ti odgovara i na taj nacin stavila "pod reflektor" stvari kojima samo i iskljucivo nastojis navesti vodu na svoj mlin. 
Ovo o porodu kod kuce sto si boldala.....koliko to zena radja asistirano kod kuce pa da bi mi trebali imati superrelevante informacije o ovoj temi? Koliko zena uopce radja prirodno i neintervenirano u bolnici pa da bi se jedno s drugim usporedjivalo? Koliko zena zavrsi na carskom RADI intervencija u bolnici, suptilnih i onih manje suptilnih? 
Bi li ti bilo ljepse za citati da je Ancica napisala kako zna sve o carskom bez indikacija? Koji bi dio onda boldala? 
Bilo koja operacija bez indikacija nosi sa sobom veliki rizik. Zasto mislis da je s carskim drugacije? To sto netko mora roditi carskim stavlja na vagu prednosti i nedostatke i izbor je jasan. Ali, zar se carski bez indikacija ne moze jednostavno promatrati kao takav, neindicirani operativni zahvat sa svim rizicima koje operativni zahvati nose?
Ako se jako cesto moze potezati pitanje odgovornosti za zene koje radjaju doma, zasto se ista stvar ne bi mogla potezati i po pitanju carskog bez indikacija? (stetnost ili korist po bebu, rizik ili korist za zenu itd.....)Nekako mi se u citavoj prici cini da bi se uvijek za neodgovornost prije optuzilo zenu koja je odlucila radjati doma i nesto je krenulo kako ne treba nego zenu koja je npr. odlucila roditi carskim i desila se ista stvar. Ali, mozda je to samo subjektivna, promatracka greska.

----------


## mikka

rena, nije to bas bila hrabrost.

ne znam ni zasto sam napisala ovo za polu negativan stav kad je to tako.. u povojima. tj. polu netocno. za*ebano je to objasniti, pogotovo meni koja sam literarno neobdarena, a da me se ne shvati krivo.

----------


## pomikaki

> uglavnom, taj moj prvi porod mi je bio grozno, traumaticno i ponizavajuce iskustvo i upravo zbog toga nisam htjela ici u bolnicu drugi put. zasto bi ovisila o necijoj dobroj volji?


moram ovo potpisati. Evo ovako se otprilike i ja osjećam nakon prvog poroda, i dala bih ne znam što da mogu drugi put roditi doma uz stručan nadzor ili bar u nekoj humanijoj instituciji. A jedini izbor mi je (osim bolnice) kukuruzište, zbilja, jer da rađam doma mm bi me za uši odvukao u bolnicu. Ne znam baš nikoga tko bi me podržao u mojoj želji.

Ali i ja mislim da se zapravo vrtite u krug. Na kraj pameti mi nije da se vrijeđam na izraze tipa _kukuruzište_ (baš bih si bila faca da tako rodim   :Grin:  ). Kao što mi ne bi bilo na kraj pameti da se vrijeđam na izraz _vađenje_ ili na tekst o lošim stranama carskog kad bih tako rodila - jer ne isključujem ni tu mogućnost, da mi doktor kaže kako zbog opravdanih razloga nije pametno da rađam prirodnim putem ne bih iskušavala sreću u kukuruzištu (ni ovako nisam baš dovoljno hrabra). 

Ono što želim je da mi se objasni što će se s mojim tijelom raditi. Ne želim biti na nekoj pokretnoj traci, i želim human pristup u trenutku rađanja. A prije toga želim informacije svake vrste. I mogu pročitati i Deaedino mišljenje i neće me nimalo smetati ako je dijametralno suprotno od mojeg. Bitno mi je da se bazira na razmišljanju a ne na povođenju za masom (ako je ovaj drugi slučaj tada me ne zanima). 

Dakle, rasprava je ok, ali ne vidim razloga za uvrijeđenost zbog različitih stajališta. I ako se na rodi promovira prirodan porod, mislim da je u redu da se bar negdje promovira. A i da svatko može iznijeti kontraargumente na civiliziran način, naravno.

----------


## mikka

> Ne znam baš nikoga tko bi me podržao u mojoj želji.


kaj mislis da sam ja imala nekog?

md je pristao nakon sto je skuzio da stvarno nema sanse da odem u bolnicu, pogotovo ne u bg, gdje je jos gore nego kod nas (barem sam tako shvatila iz razgovora s McA), drugi nisu ni znali.

podrzala me babica kojoj sam se javila jer je njoj to normalno.

----------


## mikka

naravno, da sam slucajno rekla da bi isla na carski radi traume s prvog poroda, mislim da nitko ne bi okom trepnuo. :/

----------


## pomikaki

eto, ovo bih ja već nazvala podrškom... babica, pa td premda ne s oduševljenjem...   :Grin:   a ja jadna ne znam nikog tko me ne bi strpao u top na samu pomisao. Svi bi skakali oko mene i dizali paniku sve dok ne rodim. Onda kakva mi je to smirena atmosfera.

----------


## pomikaki

> naravno, da sam slucajno rekla da bi isla na carski radi traume s prvog poroda, mislim da nitko ne bi okom trepnuo. :/


  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

Mislim da ja , očito, pišem totalno nerazumljivo, pa da pokušam, još jednom...........

uopće me nije briga kako će neka druga osoba roditi svoje dijete, niti  ću je pokušati savjetovati.

ALI, nervira me inputiranje da su djeca rođena carskim rezom vaka i naka , i da mi netko tko me ne poznaje za eventualnu drugu trudnoću tupi po svom kako bih ja trebala roditi.

----------


## mama courage

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  argenta prvotno napisa
> ...


dziz, ponašate se k'o mala djeca... mama, emsa mi je rekla da imam klempave ušiiii...   :Rolling Eyes: 

ponekad mi je stvarno naporno objašnjavati očigledno. pa valjda (valjda ?) postoji razlika između vrijeđajućeg teksta koji se nalazi na portalu neke udruge, koja se diči ciljevima poput: "sugeriranje i sudjelovanje u reorganizaciji rodilišta te stvaranje i proširivanje mogućnosti za slobodu roditeljskog planiranja porođaja i *slobodu izbora procedura i asistencija koje su za pojedinca u porođaju i rodilištu prihvatljive* " i pod.ebavanja slovima: jedne nebitne forumasice (koja nije ni član te udruge) ?! meni se može dati opomena ili ban, al' tekst će i dalje ostati na portalu udruge. kao podsjetnik. kakav se porod u biti (ne)priželjkuje. nije onda ni čudo što oni koji se porađaju doma ovdje niču k'o gljive poslije kiše.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Na netu ima svasta, i sama si izvukla hrpu nerelevantnih podataka. Pa nije valjda da cemo se raspravljati kvantitetom, umjesto kvalitetom?


Po čemu zaključuješ da su podaci koje sam izvukla nerelevantni?
Samo zbog toga što su na netu?
Ili bolje da postavim protupitanje-imaš li relevantnije?




> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma to ti je skoro opće mjesto u današnjoj opstetriciji, svi bruje i zuje o velikom porastu CR svuda u svijetu  
> 
> 
> To je činjenica, postotak carskih rezova raste. Da, to stoji, i šta onda, koja je vrijednost te informacije? Na stranicama 1 i 2 ovog topica smo zakljucili da nema istrazivanja koja bi usporedila referentne skupine carski vs. vaginalni porod. *Tako da ova istrazivanja koja si navela ne govore i ne dokazuju nista.*


Huhuhu  :Smile: , pa eto, ima jako puno ljudi koji misle da ipak nešto govore, eto objaviše ih i u nekim medicinskim časopisima...

A bome recimo stopa carskog od recimo 1,5% na toj farmi u odnosu na evropski prosjek koji se bliži 20 %, stopa mortaliteta na toj istoj farmi niža nego u  bolnicama, meni ipak nešto govori.

----------


## mamma Juanita

*Upozorenje:*
ako se i ovdje nastavi razvlačiti Wagnerov tekst, vađenje i zašto je na portalu, 
zaključat ću topic.
Potrošeno je već previše vremena na to!

----------


## Deaedi

> Po čemu zaključuješ da su podaci koje sam izvukla nerelevantni? 
> Samo zbog toga što su na netu? 
> Ili bolje da postavim protupitanje-imaš li relevantnije?


Relevantni su ako zelis pokazati da je % carskih rezova u porastu. Nerelevantni su za usporedbu načina poroda prednosti/nedostaci carski vs. vaginalni jer referentne skupine nisu usporedive. Ali to sam vec napisala i pojasnila u jednom od prethodnih postova. 

Rado bi da imam relevantnije, ali ih nažalost nema. Upravo to je moj point.

----------


## ina33

Slažem se s mariom i s emsom - mislim, zar sada zato jer su žene bile optuživale i doživljavale traume jer su se odlučile rodit doma treba, iz razloga povijesne pravde, da sad malo one koje su na carskome vide kako je to. Mislim, čak se i u politici govori o pomirdbi (ako se tako piše)   :Love: .

Mikka, ja tebe kužim da ti imaš polunegativan stav. Ne mislim da se ikome moraš pravdat zbog toga. Iskreno, meni je i čudna tvoja mantra "ne na carski, samo ne na carski" (mislim, šta u situaciji da stvarno jest za carski objektivno i sl.), ali opet, kako te ja mogu razumit, o tebi ne znam ništa specijalno osim onoga što pišeš na forumu i sl. Možda si htjela porod kao neko preobražujuće, osnažujuće iskustvo, vjerojatno nisi imala niti malo povjerenja u dr-ove i sl. Meni sam način poroda nije bio nikad bitan, bitan mi je kranji rezultat - zdravo dijete i ja neoštećena relativno. Ali, opet, možda su moja očekivanja niska zbog mojih pustih boleština i svega što sam prošla, sigurno nemam vjeru u svoje tijelo kao i ti (i nema šanse da mi neki tekst je "napumpa", dovoljno poznajem sebe, a imam i previše godina), i ko sam ja da tebi nešto sad imputiran da ti nemaš pravo želit porod kao preobražujuće iskustvo.

Stvarno smo žene različite. Ono što je mene zabezeknulo (a, opet, vjerojatno nisam dobro shvatila, vjerojatno je to iz toga što nemam pojma o fiziologiji poroda i sl.) je da je meni jedna forumašica (kad sam se ja zbedirala jer me jedan dr. htio slat ajmo probat, pa ako ne ide carski) napisala da bi rađe šepala nego išla na carski. Opet, ko zna kako sam ja to shvatila, možda je to neko fiziološko prolazno šepanje i raštimavanje "kukovlja", ali u mojoj osobnoj priči i mojoj povijesti, di malu moju curu ne nosim (nego je po kući guram u viperu ili vozam u kolicima), di ne trčim, ne mogu tu nogu zgrčit i di šepam kad me boli od 12.-te kad sam u bolovima (nastojim ih na sve načine izbjeć i zasad mi uspijeva jer tu nogu štedim) je to izazvalo nerazumijevanje i strah u stilu - pobogu, ma jel' moguće da je carski tako strašna stvar? To me dovelo do toga da pomislim da se možda ipak tu u stavovima anti-carski malo pretjeruje. Opet, nadam se da će prirodni doma asistirani moć' bit promoviran a bez da se dira u carski s medicinskim indikacijama (koje su jaaaako široka stvar, uključivo ovog što je mikka navela - trauma iz prvog poroda).

----------


## pomikaki

> nije onda ni čudo što oni koji se porađaju doma ovdje niču k'o gljive poslije kiše.


 :/  meni se čini da ih je jako malo, pogotovo ako se usporedi s brojem carica, zar ne?

Nadam se da nikog ne vrijeđam, ali ne znam zbilja zašto se toliko uzbuđujete zbog jednog teksta. U našem društvu je, koliko ja vidim, carski sasvim prihvaćen kao rutinski zahvat (pa i ja imam neku takvu predodžbu u podsvijesti kad se radi o nekom drugom, jedino kad zamislim skalpel nad svojim trbuhom se malko zapitam   :Embarassed:  )

Mislite li da vam se može dogoditi da negdje - na kavi, na poslu, kod doktora, u gostima, bilo gdje - spomenete da ste rodili carskim, pa da vas okolina pogleda  :/  i krene pričati ili pred vama ili vama za leđima da niste normalni? Ja si takav scenarij za "porod u kukuruzištu" mogu lijepo zamisliti. Lako za nekakav forum na kojem sam inkognito, uvijek se mogu odlogirati ako me smeta, ali moja okolina od koje malo teže mogu pobjeći me nešto više tangira. A još gore je to što nikakvu stručnu pomoć ne mogu dobiti ni službeno ni neslužbeno, dok mi se čini na osnovu rečenog da bi se carski dao nekako srediti, ovisno o doktoru... ne znam da li bi to uključivalo "podmazivanje" ili samo pregovore, ali porod kod kuće uz stručan nadzor ne mogu "srediti" ni na koji način!

----------


## mama courage

*ina*, naša rođaka koja je s četrdeset godina rađala, također je imala problema s kukovima. i jedno vrijeme su se njeni dr također igrali mislju da pokuša vaginalni, a ona se opet bojala da će oni ustrajati u tom naumu, nauštrb njenog zdravlja. na svu sreću kasnije je ipak otišla na cr i rodila zdravu djevojčicu i (što je bitnije) sačuvala svoje zdravlje. koliko vidim, slična situacija je bila kod tebe.   :Love: 

pomikaki, de pročitaj moj post s razumijevanjem prije nego što repliciras na njega. fala.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ono što je mene zabezeknulo (a, opet, vjerojatno nisam dobro shvatila, vjerojatno je to iz toga što nemam pojma o fiziologiji poroda i sl.) je da je meni jedna forumašica (kad sam se ja zbedirala jer me jedan dr. htio slat ajmo probat, pa ako ne ide carski) napisala da bi rađe šepala nego išla na carski


To bi i mene, iskreno, zabezeknulo.
Fakat smo različite i ne sviđa se ni meni to generaliziranje i taborenje.

----------


## ina33

> ALI, nervira me inputiranje da su djeca rođena carskim rezom vaka i naka , i da mi netko tko me ne poznaje za eventualnu drugu trudnoću tupi po svom kako bih ja trebala roditi.


I sam dr mi je pred carski obrazložio da, zbog pogreške u računanju termina, može doći do rađanja nedonošenog djeteta pri elektivnom carskom koje onda može imati niz problema (taj pak dr. nije znao što je znao onaj koji mi je izračunao datum el. carskog - sve te podatke koliki embrij je transferiran i da je to bilo u cencu prezizno). Ali, neko izvođenje iz toga tipa onoga što je bilo na dojenju - da su dojena djeca inteligentnija, kao i nošena djeca i sl. - ja to nekako ne mogu shvatit ozbiljno, ja to čitam kao "zanimljivosti" i ne mogu u potpusnosti vjerovat tim izvorima tj. tome koliko su oni relevantni. Mislim, da je tome tako ja i sestra bismo bile intelektualno manjkave i sl.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Deaedi, sorcie je tražila konkretne podatke o porastu poroda CR, gdje i koliko, pa sam tako i stavila.
A zašto je tome tako?
Pa vjerojatno zato što je u zadnjih par desetljeća CR postao daleko sigurniji nego što je bio prije recimo 50-ak godina.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi, sorcie je tražila konkretne podatke o porastu poroda CR, gdje i koliko, pa sam tako i stavila.
> A zašto je tome tako?
> Pa vjerojatno zato što je u zadnjih par desetljeća CR postao daleko sigurniji nego što je bio prije recimo 50-ak godina.


A možda raste i zato jer drugdje žene imaju pravo izbora na koji će način roditi. Pa odabiru CR.

----------


## ina33

Još moram istaknut ovo carski s med. indikacijama, carski bez medicinskih indikacija. Vjerujem da se carskome olako ne pristupa niti u privat rodilištu kod nas, zato jer to jest operacija. Ali, treba gledat konkretnu ženu i konkretne rizike u datom slučaju, a medicinske indikacije nisu bullets and points ili if-than-go to paradigme da je to tako jednostavno. Konkretno, kod mene je bio kružook dr-ova koji su se raspravljali jel' je ili nije, uzimajući sve u obzir. I onda je prevagnula moja želja da rodim na carski. I sad - kakav je to carski? Bez, sa...? Ginekoloških nisam imala, osim starosti i načina začeća (a to se sve više napušta kao indikacija). Carski iz zgodnosti - tipa taj i taj datum - meni je to koma, a da sam liječnik odgovarala bih od toga. Ali, iz svojeg iskustva, rađe ću stvar postavit preširoko, nego preusko. Nekako mi je bezveze sad izvlačit emotivni trik pa govorit da je to meni govorila moja intuicija. Govorio mi je moj razum i moje poznavanje mog tijela i u suradnji s (brojnim) dr-ovima zaključili smo što je za mene najmanji rizik. A o tome se radi - najmanjem riziku - i to je poanta cijele priče o CR, osim za high profile slučajeve u medijima, pa onda ispada da je i posvojenje pomodarstvo, ako gledamo zvijezde. Zvijezde su zvijezde, a terminologija kukuruizšte je jednako nekorektna kao i da je CR za Bekhamove.

----------


## pomikaki

MC... ne znam što nisam razumjela. Zapravo mi je od tvog posta samo zadnja rečenica poslužila kao polazište za moje razmišljenje. Ako te to smeta, oprosti.

Ja nemam ništa protiv toga da se netko tko to želi ili tko mora porađa carskim rezom. Sviđaju mi se u tom smislu i postovi ine33 kao primjer tolerancije iz suprotnog "tabora".

Mene smeta što ja nemam pravo na svoj izbor prirodnog poroda.
Ispravite me ako mislite suprotno, ali rekla bih da se možemo složiti oko toga da je carski rez bez m.i. dostupniji (kod nas) nego prirodan porod kod kuće uz stručan nadzor.

Vama smeta taj jedan tekst, stav jedne udruge i par nabrijanih forumašica. Ali ovo navedeno vas ne može spriječiti da dođete do onog što želite. 

Ja bih jako rado da me u mojoj želji da rodim na miru kod kuće može spriječiti samo jedan tekst na portalu, stav udruge Roda, mamme Juanite i Felix! A ne kompletno naše zdravstvo i predrasude svog društva koje me okružuje.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, članci tipa ova djeca su inteligentnija (prirodni porod, dojena, nošena), ona djeca su u zaostatku (carski, nedojena, nenošena) mi je onako - ko što je bilo zanimljivo pročitat o onom znanstveniku koji je analizirao govore Obame i McCaina i zaključio da je Obama bolji retoričar, a McCain depresivan - meni je to rubrika "zanimljivosti iz svijeta". Ima znanstvenika i znanstvenika, rubnih i mainstream, relevantnih i nerelevatnih. Ne mogu se na to nešto vrijeđati na te članke, ali volim kad se stvarima pristupa ozbiljno, pa neka je "iz drugog kuta" - recimo, na način Odenta, da me Rode razumiju   :Love: .

----------


## ina33

I još da jedno probam razložiti i dočarati - elektivnom carskom se u hrv. bolnicama ne pristupa nimalo "olako" - znači, ozbiljno se važu negino i gino indikacije, to nikako nije dr-ovima u interesu, u krajnjoj liniji, to je za bolnicu trošak (sala, materijal, anesteziolog, dulje zauzimanje kreveta, ako se dogodi komplikacija ide giniću u brk i on je odgovoran za to i nema interesa gurat se u to). Znači, daleko smo mi od Amerike ili bilo kakvog carski-on-demand stava tipa "da vagina ostane neoštećena", što je i OK. Ali, opet ostaje onaj prostor da će jedan dr. u istoj situaciji bit naklonjeniji tome - carski, drugi - ajmo probat. Ista stvar s rodiljom - jedna će naginjat carskome, druga prirodnome. Jer nismo svi isti i jer nije život niti medicina bullets and points. Tu postoji prostor izbora.

----------


## Anci

> I još da jedno probam razložiti i dočarati - elektivnom carskom se u hrv. bolnicama ne pristupa nimalo "olako" - znači, ozbiljno se važu negino i gino indikacije, to nikako nije dr-ovima u interesu, u krajnjoj liniji, to je za bolnicu trošak (sala, materijal, anesteziolog, dulje zauzimanje kreveta, ako se dogodi komplikacija ide giniću u brk i on je odgovoran za to i nema interesa gurat se u to)..


Istina.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Deaedi, sorcie je tražila konkretne podatke o porastu poroda CR, gdje i koliko, pa sam tako i stavila.
> A zašto je tome tako?
> Pa vjerojatno zato što je u zadnjih par desetljeća CR postao daleko sigurniji nego što je bio prije recimo 50-ak godina.
> 
> 
> A možda raste i zato jer drugdje žene imaju pravo izbora na koji će način roditi. Pa odabiru CR.


Vjerujem da je i to razlog.
Najveća stopa CR je upravo tamo gdje ta mogućnost odabira postoji.
Ali ne postoji svugdje.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Vjerujem da se carskome olako ne pristupa niti u privat rodilištu kod nas, zato jer to jest operacija.


Bilo bi lijepo da je tako, ali recimo statistike našeg jedinog privatnog rodilišta su oko 50% svih porda carskim rezom (rekao sam dr Podobnik),
dakle daleko od onih WHO-preporučivanih 10-15 %.

----------


## Deaedi

> Vjerujem da se carskome olako ne pristupa niti u privat rodilištu kod nas, zato jer to jest operacija.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Bilo bi lijepo da je tako, ali recimo statistike našeg jedinog privatnog rodilišta su oko 50% svih porda carskim rezom (rekao sam dr Podobnik),
> dakle daleko od onih WHO-preporučivanih 10-15 %.


Uh... opet ta statistika....U to privatno rodilište idu žene koje žele izabrati carski, jer ga ne mogu dobiti u državnim bolnicama. Dakle, taj skup žena nije referentan za opću populaciju. To što iznosi 50% nije relevantan pokazatelj ama baš ničega, osim da žene drugdje nemaju izbora.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Sve je to točno, 
moj point je da onda ne stoji ono što je ina, pomalo naivno, napisala:



> Vjerujem da se carskome olako ne pristupa niti u privat rodilištu kod nas, zato jer to jest operacija.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Zapravo, nisam čak ni sigurna u ovo što si napisla da ta statistika govori (da dolaze mahom zbog CR), jer puno njih ide tamo jer se nada boljem tretmanu, bez obzira rađale odozdo ili odozgo.
Jer dr je u tom prilogu izjavio da sve te žene prvo žele prirodno (khm...),
a na kraju 50% završi CRom.
Ali ne treba ni njemu skroz vjerovati  :Wink: ..

----------


## Deaedi

> Sve je to točno, 
> moj point je da onda ne stoji ono što je ina, pomalo naivno, napisala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Vjerujem da se carskome olako ne pristupa niti u privat rodilištu kod nas, zato jer to jest operacija.


Pa vjerujem da mu se ne pristupa olako, vjerojatno se rodilje rodilje  informira. 

Inače, mislim da je za razliku od državnih bolnica, u privatnom rodilištu manji i postotak induciranih i interventnih poroda, odnosno da je tamo moguće dobiti i prirodan porod - da li imaš i te statistike, mislim, ako imaš podatak da je CR oko 50% da li imaš i podatak šta je do 100%?

----------


## Deaedi

> bez obzira rađale odozdo ili odozgo


.

 :Laughing:  

Jel ovo neka nova politički korektna formulacija, umjesto vađenja?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> Sve je to točno, 
> moj point je da onda ne stoji ono što je ina, pomalo naivno, napisala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Vjerujem da se carskome olako ne pristupa niti u privat rodilištu kod nas, zato jer to jest operacija.


Za bolnice garantiram jer sam se u to osvjedočila, u privat. rodilištu sam bila na razgovoru, ali nisam imala daljnjih iskustava - sigurno je da kao privatnik mora vodit statistike o tome i ne može imat sad tipa 60% carskih rezova, na to sam mislila.

Nego, da kažem svoje razmišljanje vis-a-vis nerazumijevanja o ženama koje idu na elektivni carski bez medicinskih indikacija (gdje je, recimo, mikka traumu iz prvog poroda, ako sam dobro shvatila, shvatila kao nemedicinsku indikaciju). Opet se vraćam na to da je u tumačenju indikacija poanta, a to ne može bit jednostavna paradigma, jer onda ide u uravnilovku. 

Mikka, sori što stalno tebi pričam, ali tvoja mi je priča super sjela i mogla sam je skužit bolje nego aquinu jer mislim da sam sličnija tebi (otvorena, autoironična), nego aqui koja je drugi tip žene (intuitivnost, njena priča je jako senzorna, lijepa, ali mi je dalja) pa se stalno navraćam na te. Ono što sam htjela reći je da mi se čini, ako sam te ispravno shvatila, da je tebi trauma od prvog poroda bila motivirajuća stvar da se odlučiš na porod doma, uz sav rizik (koji si procijenila minimalnim) da eventualno babica neće stići iz Austrije i sl. Promisli malo je li bi onda nekoj ženi traumatičan prvi porod mogao biti motivator da razvije tako jaku traumu da stvarno ima psiho problema (utvrđenih od strane psihijatra) koji su indikacija za CR i da, recimo, želi CR? Koliko god mi to razumjeli ili ne, neki ljudi imaju i psihičkih problema i nije svaki strah "strah" koji se može jednostavno razbiti u stilu - osloni se na sebe i sl. Da se netko, npr., javi na temu Zdravlje odraslih, napiše da "puca" zbog loše veze, braka, ovoga ili onoga, da ima strahove - eno ima jedna tema o strahu od povraćanja - ne bi se govorilo o "strahu". Tako da, evo, dozvoli da može biti i takvih rijetkih slučajeva. Mislim, evo, iskreno ja stvarno, iz svoje priče ne razumijem potrebu da netko pribjegava stimulansima (slično kao i Drakulićka, kad se toliko borim za zdravlje, teško mi je uživit se da se neko prema tome lagodno odnosi u James Dean motou). Ali, ima i takvih i takvi isto trebaju doktorsku pomoć. Znači nisu sve "psiho" spike automatski za odbacit. Ove krajnosti nižem samo da bi se shvatilo opet ono... nije jednostavno i nije crno-bijelo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> bez obzira rađale odozdo ili odozgo
> 			
> 		
> 
> .
> 
>  
> 
> Jel ovo neka nova politički korektna formulacija, umjesto vađenja?


Ja samo prevodim Odenta  :Grin:  .
Meni se više sviđa  :Wink: .

----------


## Deaedi

> Jer dr je u tom prilogu izjavio da sve te žene prvo žele prirodno (khm...),
> a na kraju 50% završi CRom.


Pa cuj, koliko znam to je u skladu sa stanovistem da je CR bolji od induciranog vaginalnog, a gori od prirodnog. Dakle, ako zena nece prirodni, onda bolje CR. (da se i ja pozovem na Odenta   :Laughing:  )

----------


## mamma Juanita

> sigurno je da kao privatnik mora vodit statistike o tome i ne može imat sad tipa 60% carskih rezova


On _sam_ je rekao da je kod njega 50% poroda CR.

----------


## Anci

Vidi ti ovdje preobraćenica   :Laughing:  
Izraz je i meni ok   :Smile:

----------


## Anci

Tko mi je kriv što ne citiram- išlo je na Deaedin post.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Dakle, ako zena nece prirodni, onda bolje CR. (da se i ja pozovem na Odenta     )


Hehe, ne kaže čiča MO baš to.
On kaže, _ako ne ide_ prirodno, _onda_ CR.
A pod prirodno on podrazumijeva potpuno neometan porod,
 iz tekstova na portalu (uglavnom preuzetih iz njegove knjigu "The Caesarean")se može dobit ideja što pod tim smatra.

----------


## ina33

> sigurno je da kao privatnik mora vodit statistike o tome i ne može imat sad tipa 60% carskih rezova
> 			
> 		
> 
> On _sam_ je rekao da je kod njega 50% poroda CR.


To fakat zvuči masu, jel' znaš koliko je po drž bolnicama u rh, tipa sd?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Mislim da se vrti oko 15-20%
kako koja bolnica.

----------


## ina33

> Mislim da se vrti oko 15-20%
> kako koja bolnica.


Da, to mi zvuči logično i tako mi je gut feeling.

----------


## Ancica

Postoji strah i postoji patoloski strah. Patoloski strah moze biti dio medicinskih indikacija (ili mozda vec je), strah ne.

Ako zena osjeca strah zbog prijasnjeg poroda i nacina na kojeg je on prosao i zbog toga misli da bi za nju pri drugom porodu trebao biti carski, onda ta zena treba prvenstveno dobiti priliku da razmotri _zasto_ je taj prvi porod bio tako traumatican i sto se moze popraviti u drugom porodu, i tek onda s tim na vagu staviti carski. 

Mikka je to napravila, ali sama. Bez pomoci drugih (i to ne zato sto joj ta pomoc nije trebala vec zato sto je nije dobila od strucnih osoba, ako sam dobro razumjela).

Ali mnoge zene to ne mogu same, velikim dijelom i zato sto nemaju ideju niti da je moglo biti ikako drugacije, posebno kad su u pitanju bolnicke procedure. Pa normalno da gledaju na carski kao na "spas" i poroda se boje. I upitno je koliko je taj strah u stvari patoloski strah, a koliko je jednostavno obican strah na osnovu iskustva, prica i kulturoloskih uvjerenja, a koji se moze razbiti, ili znatno umanjiti, reflektiranjem na stvarno stanje (koje god to je u njihovom kontekstu).

Ja sam prilicno sigurna da se patoloski strah smatra jednom od medicinskih indikacija, al vecina zena (moje slobodno uvjerenje) koja se na neki nacin boji poroda je miljama daleko od te krajnosti straha. A ako zena stvarno pati od patoloskog straha, to ce strucnjaci koji se time bave (psiholozi, psihijatri) moci znati razluciti.

I molim da se sad ne pocne hvatati na ovo tipa "a, Ancica smatra da zene treba slati psihijatru" u negativnom kontekstu. Mentalne bolesti, kao sto je patoloski strah od necega, npr., su bolesti kao i svake druge i fala nebesima sto se konacno pocinju, polako ali sigurno, i prihvacati kao takve u glavama obicnih ljudi.

----------


## rebeca

Moje osobno mišljenje je da ne treba previše inzistirati na koji način će se tko poroditi. Ali morate shvatti da nismo sve iste i ne podnosimo svi sve isto. Ja bih išla najradije na carski, zato što sam sitnije građe, imam usku zdijelicu, a kad prolazite kroz potpomognutu i razne operacije i preglede, kao i postupke, onda vas boli i sama pomisao na sve. No, međutim ni u ludilu nebi dr. inzistirala kako ćeme poroditi, otvoreno ćemo razgovarati o svemu o prirodnom, carskom, epudaralnom porodu. Neću dozvoliti da me natežu 27 sati, kao i moju susjedu i na kraju hitno poslata u bolnicu specijalisti koji je rekao idemo na carski ako nije kasno. To ne dolazi u obzir. Moja sestra je inzistirala na prirodnom porodu, dr. je zbog uske zdijelice odluči na carski, iako se dosta protivila. Bebi je pupčana vrpca bila 3 puta omotana oko vrata, što znači da vjerojatno prirodni nebi preživila.
Ja sam uzele dr. koji mi vodi trudnoću i koji ćeme poroditi, i to jedva na sve muke. Ne želim nakon 5 god. neplodnosti, nešto prepustiti slučaju. Hoću da se sve dogovori sa mnom i MM, u detalje, jer od moje se plaće i previše odvaja za zdravstveno osiguranje, a šta sam od toga iskoristila, skoro ništa.
A ženama koje rađaju doma se zbilja divim, jer da se nešto zakomplicira, a moguće je, ja si nikada nebi oprostila

----------


## mamma Juanita

A bi li si oprostila da se zakomplicira u bolnici?
Jer to se na žalost događa.
I kako to da se u slučaju komplikacija, kad je u pitanju porod kod kuće, odmah anticipira da je tome kriv upravo odabir mjesta(načina) rađanja, a kad se to isto desi u bolnici, onda se uopće tako ne razmišlja, nego svi odmah misle "a što bi tek bilo da je rađala kući...".
Eto, imate gore link na istraživanje koje uspoređuje porode kod kuće( The Farm statistics: http://www.thefarm.org/charities/mid.html ) u usporedbi s bolničkima,
 gdje se samo potvrđuje da je tvrdnja kako je sigurniji porod u bolnici od asistiranog(uz primalju) kod kuće potpuno netočna, predrasuda.
Racionalno je to tako, 
drugo je što kome govori "želudac"...

----------


## yaya

> A bi li si oprostila da se zakomplicira u bolnici?
> Jer to se na žalost događa.
> I kako to da se u slučaju komplikacija, kad je u pitanju porod kod kuće, odmah anticipira da je tome kriv upravo odabir mjesta(načina) rađanja, a kad se to isto desi u bolnici, onda se uopće tako ne razmišlja, nego svi odmah misle "a što bi tek bilo da je rađala kući...".


Zato što u slučaju bilo kakvih komplikacija ako žena rađa u bolnici udaljena je od carskog reza najviše 5 minuta dok u slučaju da rađa kod kuće protekne puno više vremena da se dođe do rodilišta/bolnice. Govorim dakle o vremenskim čimbenicima koji su u slučajevima komplikacije itekako bitni. Meni ne samo želudac nego i razum kaže rodilište.

----------


## mama courage

> I kako to da se u slučaju komplikacija, kad je u pitanju porod kod kuće, odmah anticipira da je tome kriv upravo odabir mjesta(načina) rađanja


ni mojoj slezeni to nikako nije jasno. i zašto u takvom slučaju čak i babice koje asistiraju predlažu odlazak u obližnju "klaonicu" ?!  :?

----------


## Mima

> Zato što u slučaju bilo kakvih komplikacija ako žena rađa u bolnici udaljena je od carskog reza najviše 5 minuta dok u slučaju da rađa kod kuće protekne puno više vremena da se dođe do rodilišta/bolnice. Govorim dakle o vremenskim čimbenicima koji su u slučajevima komplikacije itekako bitni. Meni ne samo želudac nego i razum kaže rodilište.


Pa kad malo promisliš, i nije uvijek baš tako. (šifra: Despot)

----------


## Ancica

Valjda zato sto mnogi, kad razmisljaju o komplikacijama, ne razmisljaju da do komplikacija moze doci _bas zbog_ procedura u rodilistu, vec gledaju na njih kao neminovne.

Tipa, doslo je do komplikacija, dobro je da sam u rodilistu, umjesto, doslo je do komplikacija zbog procedura kojima sam u rodilistu bila podvrgnuta (pa kad su me vec s--bali, nek sam im barem blizu da me pokusaju izvuc iz sr-nja).

Postoje naravno, komplikacije koje nisu uvjetovane procedurama, al kolko istrazivanja pokazuju, i u skladu s tim idu i WHO-ve smjernice, kod normalnih trudnoca rijetke su, a uz kompetentnu asistenciju babice, prepoznat ce se na vrijeme kako bi se mogao sprovesti transfer u bolnicu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Upravo sam mislila na ovo što Ancica kaže.

I MC, de pliz, nebilotiteško, barem* probaj* izostavit kukuruzišta, klaonice i vađenike, osim ako baš želiš samo potkurivat umjesto za ozbać diskutirat  :Rolling Eyes: ... brate dosadno više...

----------


## mikka

ina33, svidja mi se kako pises   :Kiss:  

moja cudna mantra je bila samo proizvod mog potpunog uvjerenja da ja mogu roditi prirodno sto sam i zeljela, i vise je bila kao neka molitva svevisnjem da poslozi okolnosti tako da me doktori ne s*ebu svojim ritinskim postupcima--a ustvari je bio moj grijeh, sto se nisam znala izboriti za sebe i svoje zelje.

sto se cr tice, sasvim razumijem ono o cemu si pisala da bi neka zena nakon traume trazila carski. sto me dovodi do slijedece spoznaje--da se ja uopce nisam uspjela izraziti kako treba, i dovela se u polozaj nabrijane forumasice. hm, moram priznati da mi se taj pridjev ne svida, a ustvari mi i ne pase, jer nisam nabrijana, nego se kriminalno lose izrazavam, a izgleda i da sam uspijela pobrkati kruske i jabuke.

ponukana nekim postovima sam malo preispitala sama sebe i dosla do odredenih zakljucaka. nis, probat cu se objasniti jos jednom, mozda mi ovaj put uspije  :Embarassed:  

ono sto kod mene sigurno stoji je da sam apsolutno za izbor nacina poroda. to stvarno nije u pitanju.

vjerojatno pisem o cr u tom nekakvom vecinom negativnom tonu iskljucivo zbog mog iskustva prvog poroda, koje je da bi me, sto se kaze, kraj zdravih ociju stavili da nosim naocale. 

najbolja stvar je ta sto ja uopce ne znam zasto pisem o carskom. taj nacin poroda uopce nije u mom podrucju interesa i ne znam koji mi bi da se toga uhvatim. sad, kad sam malo razmislila.. ?? izgleda da sam gadno zabrijala. 

ono sto me izrazito smeta u hrvatski-porod-prici je
1) ono u sto se prirodni porod pretvorio otkad se uselio u bolnice, i mitovi i price proizasle iz istog
2) nespremnost i nevoljkost lijecnika da se apdejtaju i prihvate nove spoznaje, cak i od nizerangiranih od njih tj. babica
3) demonizacija i ostalo-sto-uz-to-ide kucnog poroda (sad sam se sjetila da sam se pojavila u novinama, u sto iskreno sumnjam da bi se dogodilo da sam rodila el. cr-om, i pretpostavljam da vecina ljudi koji su citali clanak misli da sam poremecena sektasica, sto ne  bi nikad pomislili da sam radala el. cr-om  :Grin:  )

vec sam na jednom topiku napisala, da kod nas postoji nesto kao "primitivna soba" u klinici u pithiversu, vrlo je vjerojatno da ne bi ostala doma roditi.

ustvari ima jedna poveznica onog sto meni smeta s cr-om, tj. biranjem cr-a kao nacina poroda, a to je da sam misljenja da je uglavnom taj strah od prirodnog poroda uvelike izazvan horor pricama iz rodilista. i uvjerena sam, da se promijeni tretman prema rodiljama a "aktivno vodenje poroda" padne u ropotarnicu povijesti, da bi zahtjevi za el. carskim bili puno rjedi.
uh, sad jos samo da procitam svoj post pa da vidim da sam se opet krivo izrazila.. i odoh peci kruh  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Super si se izrazila, jasno ko' dan i razumljivo! Meni je prirodni zanimljiv u stilu - vidi kako to neke žene divno rade, jednako kao što gledam klizanje na ledu - divim se, ali nije mi bed što to ne mogu/što to nije za mene. Ja govorim iz svoje perspektive i nadam se da je većini zdravih i mladih drugačija optika. Ako se meni kojim medicinskim čudom dogodi još jedna trudnoća, ja ću biti za carski, a nadam se da se neće klima toliko promijeniti da će me silit na VBAC sa svim mojim dijagnozama i starošću. Zato ja ovdje drlabim i o prirodnom i o carskom, a u biti me carski zanima i htjela bih malo promijenit percepciju koja se može steći čitajući neke druge natpise osim Odenta i obranit ga od stava koji sad prevladava o prirodnome da se ne odleti u krajnost.

----------


## ina33

ovo gore " obranit ga od stava koji sad prevladava o prirodnome da se ne odleti u krajnost" - to sam htjela reć' da ne ispadne ubuduće carski demoniziran, ko što je sada prirodni.

Off topic - genijalni su ti i avatar i potpis.

----------


## Anci

> nadam se da je većini zdravih i mladih drugačija optika.


  :Smile:  
Ja stvarno nisam (mlada)  :Grin:  krenula u rodilište s mišlju: odoh ja sad na carski pa da to riješimo   :Grin:  
Okolnosti su bile takve, možda je moglo prirodno, možda ne.
Meni je drago da je napravljeno ovako.

VBAC mi nisu ni predlagali, sugeriran je odmah carski.

----------


## mikka

ina, meni se svidaju tvoj avatar i potpis   :Love:

----------


## mama courage

juja, nemoj se ljutiti, citirala sam samo jednu rodoslavu.  :Kiss:  

evo uredno doprinosim raspravi.... za ozbač...

porod u šumi... http://meinegeburt.blog.de/

(imaju sličice, ako netko ne razumije njemački)

----------


## rebeca

> A bi li si oprostila da se zakomplicira u bolnici?
> Jer to se na žalost događa.
> I kako to da se u slučaju komplikacija, kad je u pitanju porod kod kuće, odmah anticipira da je tome kriv upravo odabir mjesta(načina) rađanja, a kad se to isto desi u bolnici, onda se uopće tako ne razmišlja, nego svi odmah misle "a što bi tek bilo da je rađala kući...".
> Eto, imate gore link na istraživanje koje uspoređuje porode kod kuće( The Farm statistics: http://www.thefarm.org/charities/mid.html ) u usporedbi s bolničkima,
>  gdje se samo potvrđuje da je tvrdnja kako je sigurniji porod u bolnici od asistiranog(uz primalju) kod kuće potpuno netočna, predrasuda.
> Racionalno je to tako, 
> drugo je što kome govori "želudac"...


I u bolnici se može svašta dogoditi, ali nekako smatram ako nešto krene po zlu, tu su dr. kojima ja vjerujem, jer da im ne vjerujem danas nebi imala bebu u stomaku. Može se reagirati i za majku i za bebu. Po mome mišljenju puno je manji rizik i u dosta slučajeva se može brže reagirati, i to u slučajevima koje su bezazlene ako ste bolnici, tj. ako je stručna medicinska pomoć u blizini.

----------


## Ancica

Al pitanje je i jel bi se to "svasta" dogodilo da je porod bio u drugom okruzenju, pa cak i doma. Znaci ne samo jel je pomoc blizu ako nesto pode po zlu vec i jel bi uopce poslo po zlu da je negdje drugdje, u drugom okruzenju (ukljucujuci i doma).

----------


## cvijeta73

osobno nemam problema s tim da roda promovira prirodni porod. imam problema s tim da to zove pravom izbora. bez obzira što mi je jasno što Ancica govori o ograničenom pravu izbora. al' opet mi nije jasno zašto bi udruga koja promiče prirodni porod trebala promicati i pravo na izbor elektivnog carskog bez med. indikacija, epiduralne i sl? fakat, to se kosi jedno s drugim.

e sad, mislim da, kad je riječ o informiranju vezanom uz porod, to se stvarno na portalu radi selektivno i to previše očito, toliko očito se informacije filtriraju da onda gube i na vjerodostojnosti.  :/  

dakle, u tekstu o epiduralnoj anesteziji (da se malo odmorimo od carskog   :Grin:  ), već u prvom odlomku spominje se smrt, kao jedna od posljedica. i onda sve nanizane strahota do strahote koje te mogu zadesiti. 

u tekstu o asistiranom porodu kući, smrt kao moguća posljedica se ne spominje. samo u zadnjem odlomčiću blago upakirane komplikacije koje primalja rješava.

na portalu su čak i priče o neasistiranim porodima kod kuće, uz upozorenje da roda ne preporuča takav način poroda. smrti opet ni traga ni glasa. ni mogućim komplikacijama, lijepo nabrojanima od A do Ž. pa nema ih valjda milijon najčešćih komplikacija - vjerojatno se otprilike zna što može krenuti u krivo i što većinom krene u krivo.  :/ 

može li mi netko objasniti zašto je to tako?

----------


## Kanga

Cvijeta, u sustavu radanja kakav danas postoji u HR, jedan praktican nacin promoviranja prava na izbor je putem promoviranja barem jedne alternative postojecem monopolu. Kad zazivi "visestranacje" nestat ce i ta zbrka u terminologiji (po mom misljenju).

----------


## mamma Juanita

> na portalu su čak i priče o neasistiranim porodima kod kuće, uz upozorenje da roda ne preporuča takav način poroda. smrti opet ni traga ni glasa. ni mogućim komplikacijama, lijepo nabrojanima od A do Ž. pa nema ih valjda milijon najčešćih komplikacija - vjerojatno se otprilike zna što može krenuti u krivo i što većinom krene u krivo.


Komplikacije se jednako često doigađaju u bolnici, ako ne i češće) nego kod kuće.
Ali džabe svi dokazi da je tome tako ako u suštini u to _ne vjeruješ_.

Trebamo li onda uz *svaki* članak o porodu, bez obzira kojeg sadržaja (bio on bolnički ili kućni ili u šumi  :Wink:  ), lijepiti disclaimer da je porod jedan rizičan čin i da uvijek može krenut nizbrdo...isto kao što općenito danas jesmo sutra nismo?
Malo karikiram, čisto radi toga da se bolje razumijemo.

----------


## Ancica

cvijeta, i mozda zato sto govorimo o intervencijama, i posljedicama tih intervencija.

porod kod kuce, u bolnici, u kukuruzistu, na drvetu, u operacionoj sali ili u kuci za porode je _proces_, ne intervencija.

carski, drip, nalijeganje na trbuh, mesiranje medice, akupunktura, tusiranje, klistir, ljekovi protiv bolova, to su sve _intervencije_.

kao sto mamaju kaze, ako cemo govoriti o posljedicama procesa (u ovom slucaju, procesa trudnoce), onda uvijek, ama bas uvijek moramo ukljuciti mogucu posljedicu smrti.

u kontekstima koje si ti navela di se na portalu govori o smrti kao mogucoj posljedici govori se u kontekstu intervencije u proces, ne sami proces. meni je u tome razlika.

al nisam procitala ama bas svaki tekst na portalu pa neznam jel to stoji kaj se tekstova na portalu tice. medutim tako je to poslagano u mojoj glavi.

----------


## ina33

To je i moj dojam (ovaj cvijetin) - selektivnog prezentiranja, a opet, razumijem i razloge alternative (ako idemo logikom dosad je u bolnicama selektivno prezentirano). Vjerujem da opet onda svaka čitačica ili čitač pročitaju jednu, pročitaju drugu, puste razumu ii emocijama da krčkaju sve pročitano i onda na kraju nešto izađe, nadam se da se ne oslanjanju samo na jedno ili samo na drugo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Različiti "izvori" prezentiraju razne informacije, 
npr. doktorica na tečaju pri jednom našem rodilištu će ispričati samo prednosti epiduralne i to da bi je svaka žena trebala uzeti, 
a Rodin portal prezentira ono što misli da _nedostaje_, dakle ono o čemu se nedovoljno zna i govori, npr. o tome da sve popularnija epiduralna može nekim ženama zaista koristiti, ali da ima i drugu stranu medalje.
Isto tako će taj isti portal pokušati ponuditi alternativu epiduralnoj, tj. nošenju s boli. 

Iz sličnog razloga se nekim forumašicama ne sviđa što na našem forumu i portalu nema tekstova o hranjenju adaptiranim mlijekom.
To možda je jednostrano, ali za to postoji debeli razlog i naš je svjesni izbor da se tako profiliramo.

----------


## mama courage

> Komplikacije se jednako često doigađaju u bolnici, ako ne i češće) nego kod kuće.
> Ali džabe svi dokazi da je tome tako ako u suštini u to _ne vjeruješ_.


a iznenađujuće li spoznaje da se komplikacije češće događaju u bolnici nego kod kuće! bit je u uspješnom rješavanju tih komplikacija. i mada tu opet postoje statistike, kad dođe do tih famoznih komplikacija, do kojih inače skoro pa nikad ne dolazi, ipak nitko ne trči kući, nego svi piče u bolnicu.




> To možda je jednostrano, ali za to postoji debeli razlog i naš je svjesni izbor da se tako profiliramo.


svatko iole razuman razumije taj razlog (slagao se s njim ili ne), no jedino o čemu se ovdje i govori je da se javno i prizna selektiranje informacija i da se cijela udruga sve više prekraja da bude po mjeri određenog dijela roditelja.

----------


## ina33

> svatko iole razuman razumije taj razlog (slagao se s njim ili ne), no jedino o čemu se ovdje i govori je da se javno i prizna selektiranje informacija i da se cijela udruga sve više prekraja da bude po mjeri određenog dijela roditelja.


Da, ovo je i meni bilo čudno kad sam u konačno ostvarenoj trudnoći kretala s pdf-a Potpomognuta na druge pdf-ove, tj. trebalo mi je da skužim da se radi selektiranje (prvo čudno mi je bilo tema štetnost UZV-a u trudnoći (a kod potpomognute trudnoće ima ih masu pa sam se onda pitala odmah u početku što sad, kome "vjerovat")). Onda sam skužila da je to alternativa, ali skuže vjerojatno i drugi, prije ili kasnije, mislim, kad-tad se dođe do toga da su to dvije slike svijeta, pa onda se nađeš ili na polu a, ili na polu b, ili u nekom svom osobnom megamiksu u smjeru neke sredine.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> a iznenađujuće li spoznaje da se komplikacije češće događaju u bolnici nego kod kuće!


Pa bogme, ako pričamo o postocima, to jest nešto o čemu  vrijedi razmisliti zašto je tome tako, zar ne?





> bit je u uspješnom rješavanju tih komplikacija.


Bit je i u tome da do njih niti ne dođe.
A ima stvarno prilično dokaza da do mnogih dolazi upravo radi petljanja kad ne treba.
Postoji i izraz "kaskada intervencija" i nije ga izmislila Roda.




> svatko iole razuman razumije taj razlog (slagao se s njim ili ne), no jedino o čemu se ovdje i govori je da se javno i prizna selektiranje informacija i da se cijela udruga sve više prekraja da bude po mjeri određenog dijela roditelja.


Udrugu kroje oni koji su njeni članovi i tu se nema što niti isticati ni kriti.
Isto tako, ne vidim zašto bi *jedna* udruga trebala pokrivati i zastupati baš sva moguća roditeljska mišljenja i stavove koja postoje.
Ljudi se udružuju jer si nađu neke zajedničke točke.
Neki drugi se udruže jer su njihove zajedničke točke nešto drugačije od onih prvih.
Ne vidim u čemu je tu problem, ne moramo svi mislit isto.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> (prvo čudno mi je bilo tema štetnost UZV-a u trudnoći (a kod potpomognute trudnoće ima ih masu pa sam se onda pitala odmah u početku što sad, kome "vjerovat")). Onda sam skužila da je to alternativa, ali skuže vjerojatno i drugi, prije ili kasnije, mislim, kad-tad se dođe do toga da su to dvije slike svijeta


Mislim da kužim što želiš reći, ali da li stvarno misliš da je alternativa to da se uzv ne koristi na svakom pregledu?
Pa i u HR je, kao i u većini evropskih zemalja, preporuka neka 3 UZV tijekom trudnoće.
I sve više se priča o tome da UZV nije posve neutralan i da ga treba koristiti umjereno i ciljano, a ne na svakom pregledu, čak i u Hrvatskoj se o tome počelo javno govoriti(izvan Rode  :Wink:  ).
Ima nekih godinu dana da je eto i jedan naš, ajmo reć, mainstream doktor (mislim da je bio Blajić iz Petrove) rekao oprezno s uzv, ne pretjerivati.
Jasno mi je da to sasvim drugačije izgleda kada prolaziš postupak mpo,
ali treba uzeti u obzir _sve_ trudnice kada se govori o uporabi uzv u trudnoći.
MPO trudnice su ipak jedna posebna kategorija gdje je UZV jedan od ključnih faktora u određenim postupcima.

Možda ovo što piše na Rodi ponekad izgleda kao alternativa, ali u nekim stvarima je to alternativa samo na našim prostorima.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Onda sam skužila da je to alternativa, ali skuže vjerojatno i drugi, prije ili kasnije, mislim, kad-tad se dođe do toga da su to dvije slike svijeta, pa onda se nađeš ili na polu a, ili na polu b, ili u nekom svom osobnom megamiksu u smjeru neke sredine.


a na mene takve, selektirane informacije, djeluju otprilike kao predavanje koje mi je mama kao klinki održala na temu droge. kako se od toga umire, maltene nakon popušenog jointa. i onda vidiš ljude kako puše travu, smiju se i uživaju. 
vezano uz drogu, mama mi više nije bila vjerodostojan izvor informacija. :/

----------


## mamma Juanita

Čuj, i meni je bilo smiješno kad sam čula jednu baku da kaže unuku "nemoj sinko moj fumat droge, nemoj fumat te nekcije"  :Grin:  ...

Ipak se nadam da ne smatraš informacije od različitih svjetskih liječnika, primalja ili ustanova tipa FIGO ili WHO da su na toj razini...

----------


## cvijeta73

da, ali pojedini tekstovi koji idu na zastrašivanje, a izostavljaju "the good part" nisu baš daleko od te razine.  :/

----------


## mamma Juanita

A čuj, tebi djeluju kao zastrašujući, nekom drugom pak djeluju kao eye-openeri, nešto o čemu se rijetko govori i drago im je da imaju bar negdje to pročitati na hrvatskom jeziku.
I tu će uvijek netko biti nezadovoljan.
Ima tu i tamo neki tekst na portalu koji nije skroz ni po mom ukusu, pa eto, ne odlučujem samo ja.
I normalno prihvaćam da se ne kroji portal po meni ili ikome pojedinačno, nego prema nekom smjeru većine ljudi koja gura određeni projekt.
Fine with me.

Bdw, previše nas je da bi nam se baš sve svima svidjelo.

----------


## AdioMare

> Bdw, previše nas je da bi nam se baš sve svima svidjelo.


Ali nas je dovoljno da budemo uvaženi.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Mišljenje se naravno uvažava i razmatra.
Ali udruga i/ili uredništvo portala na koncu odlučuje.

----------


## mikka

ja isto vise volim blage pro tekstove nego ostre kontra, a mislim i da imaju puno bolji ucinak. ovako se moze steci dojam (sto se i dogodilo s onim tekstom) da se nekom soli pamet, a po meni je to prilicno kontraproduktivno.

----------


## Deaedi

> Komplikacije se jednako često doigađaju u bolnici, ako ne i češće) nego kod kuće.


Opet jedna krivo postavljena teza. Odnosno, logično je očekivati da se komplikacije češće dešavaju u bolnici, nego kod kuće, jer se za porod kod kuće traži da trudnoća, mama i beba bude sasvim zdrava, dok u bolnici rađaju i rizičnije trudnoće.

----------


## icyoh

tko voli nek izvoli ali ja osobno ne bih nikad rodila doma - pa ne bih dala mi da mi zub vade u mom dnevnom boravku, a kamoli da idem rađati.

----------


## Zorana

E, ali zub koji treba vaditi je bolesno stanje, trudnoca najcesce to nije.

----------


## Zorana

Nadam se da time sto pises ne pokusavas implicirati nekakvu neodgovornost zenama koje radjaju doma. I meni je moje dijete vrijednije od zuba koji se vadi.

----------


## Felix

> Opet jedna krivo postavljena teza. Odnosno, logično je očekivati da se komplikacije češće dešavaju u bolnici, nego kod kuće, jer se za porod kod kuće traži da trudnoća, mama i beba bude sasvim zdrava, dok u bolnici rađaju i rizičnije trudnoće.


ne. kad se usporedjuju porodi doma i porodi u centrima za porode i u bolnicama, rodilje se uvijek svrstavaju u skupine rizika - zna se tko je niski rizik, tko visoki. i onda se usporedjuju samo rodilje iste skupine rizika. 

razlika je najveca upravo u skupini najnizeg rizika, koja je najbrojnija - u bolnici se rabi puno vise intervencija, ima vise komplikacija, vise carskih rezova, vakuuma i epiziotomija, dakle zene koje su rodile u bolnici se dulje oporavljaju od poroda, a u konacnici je mortalitet majki i djece jednak ili nesto manji upravo kod onih koje su rodile doma ili u centru za porode.

dakle, sve ovo sto pisem je iskljucivo skupina niskog rizika.

----------


## Felix

> tko voli nek izvoli ali ja osobno ne bih nikad rodila doma - pa ne bih dala mi da mi zub vade u mom dnevnom boravku, a kamoli da idem rađati.


zub ne osjeca da ga se vadi i potpuno mu je svejedno kako se vadi.

djetetu nije. ono je itekako aktivan sudionik poroda, i prima sve lijekove koje majka dobiva, samo u puno vecoj dozi, jer je tako maleno.

time sto si smanjila ili oduzela bol majci ne znaci da si i svom djetetu olaksala porod i bol. obicno je upravo suprotno.

----------


## Zorana

Mozda je to moj subjektivni dojam, ali i inace mi se cini da se u ovom vremenu "zenskih prava" i borbe za ista u mnogim stvarima pitanja djece stavljaju u drugi plan. Pa ce se i medikalizacija poroda tako opravdati time da je za dijete vaznije imati majku koja ne radja pod stresom itd. Ne bi skodilo pogledati malo i kako izgledati porod i iz perspektive djeteta koje se radja.

----------


## Deaedi

> razlika je najveca upravo u skupini najnizeg rizika, koja je najbrojnija - u bolnici se rabi puno vise intervencija, ima vise komplikacija, vise carskih rezova, vakuuma i epiziotomija, dakle zene koje su rodile u bolnici se dulje oporavljaju od poroda, a u konacnici je mortalitet majki i djece jednak ili nesto manji upravo kod onih koje su rodile doma ili u centru za porode. 
> 
> dakle, sve ovo sto pisem je iskljucivo skupina niskog rizika.


Opet se nismo razumjele, carski rezovi se kod nas rade najcesce u nekim "rizicnim" slucajevima, kako sad su ti porodi u skupuni niskog rizika?

----------


## Felix

zato sto sad nismo govorile o elektivnim carskim  vs. vaginalno nego porod kod kuce i u bolnici i ucestalost komplikacija itd.itd.

----------


## icyoh

Nisam ništa implicirala - kažem da ja ne bih rađala doma. A vezano uz moju usporedbu - recimo ovako - (JA) doma ne bih vadila niti zub, a za zub mi je apsolutno svejedno. A o ženama koje rađaju doma = tuđi porod, tuđi izbor.
I zašto se svaki komentar shvaća osobno??? Cilj foruma je iznijeti svoje mišljenje, a ne napadati osobu koja ima različito mišljenje.

----------


## rebeca

> Nisam ništa implicirala - kažem da ja ne bih rađala doma. A vezano uz moju usporedbu - recimo ovako - (JA) doma ne bih vadila niti zub, a za zub mi je apsolutno svejedno. A o ženama koje rađaju doma = tuđi porod, tuđi izbor.
> I zašto se svaki komentar shvaća osobno??? Cilj foruma je iznijeti svoje mišljenje, a ne napadati osobu koja ima različito mišljenje.


Ja ću potpisati od riječi do riječi. Svatko ima pravo izbora, i neka slobodno izvoli. Ja nikoga nebi niti nagovarala kakav će porod izabrati, a kamoli uvjeravala sa svojim stavovima. Ja isto ni zašto na svijetu nebi izabrala porod kod kuće, iskreno rečeno nisam niti znala da postoji u današnje vrijeme. Zato što smatram da je opasno i rizično iz  dosta razloga. Bilo koji razloga da ovdije sad napišem, neće imati smisla. Mislim da se općenito bavimo temom koja je dosta delikatna i stavljamo se u uloge stručnih osoba. Još jedan put ponavljam, ovo je moj osbni stav i izbor, a svak ima pravo slobodno birati i reći gdje će se poroditi, ja ću mu poželiti sreću najveću  :Bye:

----------


## Felix

nisam shvatila osobno, nego sam samo htjela naglasiti da vadjenje zuba i porod ne moze bas biti usporedivo.

ali kuzim sto zelis reci i sve ok.

----------


## Diami

Problem je često i u neinformiranosti trunica, kao i u nedostupnosti informacija. Ima onih koje unatoč raspoloživim informacijama ne žele o tome razmišljati i informirati se. Ali ima onih kojima info jednostavno nisu dostupne. 

Čini mi se da velika većina žena kod nas ne zna da drip može imati i negativne posljedice, kao i masa drugih intervencija, da jedna intervencija može povući za sobom drugu. Isto tako masa ih ne zna da djeca rođena carskim rezom mogu u nešto većem postotku nego vaginalno rođena imati probleme s disanjem, niti znaju puno o oporavku majke. Time automatski ima manje žena koje žele nešto posebno "birati". Time se pak smanjuje u postojećim institucijama volja, spremnost za promjenom.

Ja osobno smatram da svaka informirana žena treba imati pravo izbora. Ako želi roditi doma, neka rodi doma, ako želi u bolnici ili kući za porode, neka. Ako smatra da može zanemariti sve potencijalne rizike carskog i da je to za nju bolji izbor, neka rodi carskim. Liječnici ili osoblje koje prati rodilju treba pokušati neutralno i objektivno prenjeti što više informacija istoj, kako bi mogla za sebe donjeti ispravnu odluku.


A problem bi mogao biti upravo u tom neutralnom i objektivnom prenošenju informacija, jer će liječnik tjerati vodu na svoj mlin, a prirodnom porodu naklonjena babica na svoj. Bilo bi lijepo kad bi postojale "neutralne, neovisne" udruge, koje ne forsiraju niti jedno niti drugo, nego jednostavno nude informacije o svemu, pa neka onda 
žena i njen partner biraju.

----------


## rebeca

Da li netko zna koje vrste poroda postoje u KB DUbrovnik?

----------


## mama courage

> razlika je najveca upravo u skupini najnizeg rizika, koja je najbrojnija - u bolnici se rabi puno vise intervencija, ima vise komplikacija, vise carskih rezova, vakuuma i epiziotomija, dakle zene koje su rodile u bolnici se dulje oporavljaju od poroda, a u konacnici je mortalitet majki i djece jednak ili nesto manji upravo kod onih koje su rodile doma ili u centru za porode.
> 
> dakle, sve ovo sto pisem je iskljucivo skupina niskog rizika.


znači kad bi uspjele smanjiti višak intervencija koje dovode do (nepotrebnih) komplikacija, porod u bolnici bi bio najsigurniji ?! (ne ubrajam carski u intervencije koje se mogu smanjiti)?

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  (prvo čudno mi je bilo tema štetnost UZV-a u trudnoći (a kod potpomognute trudnoće ima ih masu pa sam se onda pitala odmah u početku što sad, kome "vjerovat")). Onda sam skužila da je to alternativa, ali skuže vjerojatno i drugi, prije ili kasnije, mislim, kad-tad se dođe do toga da su to dvije slike svijeta
> 
> 
> Mislim da kužim što želiš reći, ali da li stvarno misliš da je alternativa to da se uzv ne koristi na svakom pregledu?
> Pa i u HR je, kao i u većini evropskih zemalja, preporuka neka 3 UZV tijekom trudnoće.
> I sve više se priča o tome da UZV nije posve neutralan i da ga treba koristiti umjereno i ciljano, a ne na svakom pregledu, čak i u Hrvatskoj se o tome počelo javno govoriti(izvan Rode  ).
> ...


Ma, kužim, ali opet je, kad dobro promislim, i ovo dijelom osobno obojano jer sam imala usporedivo iskustvo trudnice koja je prošla u Americi IVF i mislim da je u drugoj (prirodnoj) trudnoći (a možda i u prvoj, ne znam) prošla manje UZV-ova nego ja, mislim. Meni osobno je iz moje perspektive to bila (ja sam to percipirala kao) alternativu. Kao da je ovo moje neka "normala" (ajmo koristit te politički nekorektne termine, ne znam sad korektni, kratki). Sad mi smiješno kad kužim da ja sebe parcipiram nekim mainstreamom - ali jako puno mojih frendica je IVF-ovke pa nam je to onako normalno, a čitati tekstove "previše UZV-ova u trudnoći" je čudno pročitat - ja maltene što nisam poželjela doma imati UZV aparat tijekom jedne dekade da se malo popratim), ali šta se može, uvijek ti je bliže ono što se tebi događa - meni su normalne bile IVF, UZV-ovi, laparaskopije, histeroskopije - to mi je bilo OK, naviknuto stanje, da sam bila bez UZV-ova mislim da bih prošvikala). Ali, definitivno sam doživjela blagi šokić prešavši s tog pdf-a na druge, pa se odlučila, opet ajmo reći "vjerovati" svojoj ginićki i ići na sve UZV-ove koje mi je preporučala, pa sam dumala za prenatalno i to odlučila kontra forumskog "mainstreama" i tako. Svako ima receptore za nešto, meni isto ono što ja percipiram prefatalističkim (a kad se ne smijem referencirat sad na taj članak, zna se koji) ili prepozitivnim ("ja vjerujem da će bit OK, misli pozitivno, instikti i tijelo") uzrokuje da se odmaknem malo od toga kao za mene nerelevatnom i okrenem drugom izvoru informacija.

----------


## Ancica

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> razlika je najveca upravo u skupini najnizeg rizika, koja je najbrojnija - u bolnici se rabi puno vise intervencija, ima vise komplikacija, vise carskih rezova, vakuuma i epiziotomija, dakle zene koje su rodile u bolnici se dulje oporavljaju od poroda, a u konacnici je mortalitet majki i djece jednak ili nesto manji upravo kod onih koje su rodile doma ili u centru za porode.
> 
> dakle, sve ovo sto pisem je iskljucivo skupina niskog rizika.
> 
> 
> znači kad bi uspjele smanjiti višak intervencija koje dovode do (nepotrebnih) komplikacija, porod u bolnici bi bio najsigurniji ?! (ne ubrajam carski u intervencije koje se mogu smanjiti)?


Ja mislim da ne u opcenitom smislu, jer je sam dolazak u bolnicu, u nepoznato okruzenje, ulazak u proces van procesa trudnoce, nosi sa sobom kod mnogih zena stres i "nedodirnu" intervenciju koja se manifestira poremecenjem hormona koji vode proces poroda u tijelu zene.

Velim kod mnogih, ne kod svih. Nekima bi bolnica bila izvor redukcije stresa jer bi se u njoj osjecale sigurnije. Al nekima ne bi.

Zato mislim da je odgovor "ne" u opcem smislu.

----------


## Diami

Zato vani postoji mogućnost obilaska rodilišta, upoznavanja prostora, osoblja, a i prostor sam po sebi je više prilagođen - sobe su odvojene (ne radi se o boxevima koji su "u prolazu"), prilagođene željama rodilja (mogućnost zatamnjenja, puštanja muzike, zauzimanja položaja, biranja rekvizita, uređene tako da ne liče na bolesničke sobe koliko je to moguće). To već može smanjiti stres i "intervenciju" u tijek poroda.

----------


## Ancica

Tako je. Ali i postoji mogucnost da uopce ne ides u bolnicu jer to tebi vise odgovara, jer uz sve "rekvizite" koji postoje u bolnici mozda ipak jednostavno samo zelis, i osjecas se najsigurnije, u okviru svog doma.

----------

